# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u ČEŠKOJ

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## mia

Mislim da bi osim ovog sazetka bilo dobro staviti i sazetak za http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/ jer u zadnje vrijeme znatan dio forumasica i njih kontaktira i odlazi kod njih.

Pa predlazem da forumasice koje imaju iskustvo s PFC napisu sazetak kao sto je ovaj gornji koji je stavila Mija32, a sazela tuzna.
Ja samo moram reci da se ne slazem s tvrdnjom da Danica "uzasno lose radi svoj posao" i da smatram da to ne treba biti dio gornjeg sazetka. :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

Potpisujem tvoj post *Mia*, u cjelosti, i dodajem novi Pronatalov cjenik (više i nije nov, na snazi je od 01.03.2010... dakle ovaj  iz posta od Tužne nije važeći!):

*Donacija jajne stanice* (Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.) *4.500 EUR*

*Standardni IVF ciklus 1.500 EUR*
(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)



*Kompletni IVF ciklus* 
(kompletni monitoring uključen,medikamenti nisu uključeni *2.200 EUR*

*Transfer doniranih embrija 1.450 EUR* 

*Kryokonzervacija 220 EUR*
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

*Transfer zamrznutih embrija 450 EUR*
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

*MESA/TESE 1.000 EUR*
(anestezija uključena)

*Histerosokpija* (bez anestezije) *200 EUR*
*Histeroskopija* (sa anestezijom) *300 EUR*

*ICSI 300 EUR*
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR/USD)

*Asistirani hatching 250 EUR*
*Inseminacija 200 EUR*
*FISH (Spermiji) 800 EUR*
*Donacija sperme 200 EUR*
*Redukcija 320 EUR*
*Medikamenti prema indikaciji 800-1.500 EUR*

*Trensfer blastocista*
*(Produžena kultivacija) 300 EUR*
(korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno,
IVF ciklus nije uključen)

*PGD pomoću FISH metode, biopsija 2.000 EUR*
*i laboratorijski postupci, produžena kultivacija*
(ISCI nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i
Transfer embrija nisu uključeni)

SANATORIUM PRONATAL 
 Na Dlouhé mezi 4 / 12 
 Praha 4 – Hodkovičky 
 147 00 
 tel.:261 711 606 
 fax:261 711 585 
www.pronatal.cz 


 LIJEČNICI: 

 Doc dr T. Mardešić e-mail: pronatal@mbox.vol.cz
MUdr J. Slamova

 KONTAKT OSOBA: 

 Danica Vignjevič
 tel. *00 420 261 711 606*
 mob. *00 420 724 291 087*
 e-mail sanatorium.pronatal@seznam.cz

----------


## mare41

Evo ja javljam info za Prague Fertility Centre (PFC):

Adresa klinike koju vodi Dr. Lazarovska je:

Prague Fertility Centre
ul. Milady Horákove 63
170 00 Praha 7

Njihova kontakt osoba:
Mirna Turčinović
mirna@pragueivf.cz

Hoteli koji su u blizini klinike (u istoj ulici i koje Mirna može rezervirati):

http://www.guideprague.com/belvedere...ere-prague.php
http://www.hotelcapri.cz/en/hotel.html

Cjenik:
                             MPO metoda    

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - transfer svježih embrija    
Donacija jajne stanice -  ET u istom ciklusu    3.800 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana    

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija          
Donacija jajne stanice - ET nakon odmrzavanja dobivenih embrija    1.800 Eur
Prethodna kryokonzervacija sperme    200 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana    

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - transfer svježih embrija    
Donacija jajne stanice      3.800 Eur
Donacija sperme    400
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana    

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija                
Donacija jajne stanice    1.800
Donacija sperme    400
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana    

DONACIJA SPERME    400

Kryokonzervacija    
Kryokonzervacija embrija    200
Kryokonzervacija jajne stanice    400
Kryokonzervacija sperme    200
Transfer kryokonzerviranih embrija    600

IVF CIKLUS    1.600
ICSI -  do 10 jajnih stanica    400
svaka jajna stanica preko 10    30
PICSI - do 10 jajnih stanica    900
NOVO!!!                                                      svaka jajna stanica preko 10    80
Obavezne intervencije    
Anestezija    100
Spolno prenosive bolesti test (HIV1,2; HBV, HCV, BWR)    80

Medikamenti po indikaciji    800 – 1300 
Konzultacije    100

Opcijske MPO metode    
Kultura blastocista    300
Potpomognuta nidacija (gniježđenje)    300
PGD/PGS (spolno prenosive bolesti, translokacije i aneuplodije)    2.200 
                                                                                        Dr Lazarovska je vrlo ljubazna, susretljiva i srdačna, a embriolog je došao iz Pronatala, s dugogodišnjim iskustvom u MPO-u.
Ostalo osoblje, uključujući i Mirnu je također vrlo susretljivo i ljubazno, a komunikacija koja se odvija preko Mirne (e-mailom) je vrlo brza. Imaju suradnju s privatnom klinikom u Zagrebu gdje se mogu obaviti potrebne konzultacije, UZV i  pripreme (za one koji ne idu nekom drugom MPO doktoru). 
Sve pohvale PFC klinici.

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure!!

Malo sam zbunjena citam ovo za PFC,sto ovo znaci,ja te ponude neman na svome cjeniku,jel to nesto novo ili?!Potpomognuta nidacija (gniježđenje)    300
Cula sam se dr. L,u vezi mutacije MTHFR C677T, da da i to imam,uza sve,rekla da nije to neki problem,imala sam neka pitanja u vezi PGD,i hiperstimulacije pa me smirila,stvarno je super ,ali super super i super zena,covijek a potom i doktor.malo sam se smirila,biti ce ovo za mene burna jesen...jedva cekam da vidim sto nam jesen donosi...nadam se samo pozitivne bete to je jedino sto zelim svima...ako mi mozete odgovoriti za ovo gnjezdjenje,to neman pojma,kad sve placam ako sve bude ok i to bi platila samo da mi se ugnjezde i ne micu iz mene 9 mj...dali to sa laserom rade?! Nesto sam nacula ali nisam znala da ima to i PFC mislila sam da to postoji samo u Milanu! Hvala unaprijed...pusa

----------


## mare41

amaria, evo link na potpomohnuta nidacija (assisted hatching) http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53921-a...isted+hatching
a ovo su cijene koje je Mirna objavila na ovim stranicama

----------


## amaria 23

mare hvala stvarno,sad znam jos manje,hahahahh!!! puno hvala u svakom slucaju...pusa svima.

----------


## opa

cure evo da vam se javim  da i mi počinjemo sa pikanjem 13 ovog mjeseca i moram priznati da sam uzbuđena i da jedva čekam ,može li mi neka objasniti koji dc je punkcija i koji dc je transver znam da nije nikom isto ali eto da bar znam odprilike kako to ide,mi ćemo ići s autom,imamo navigaciju pa mislim da nam neće biti problem doći.puno pozdrava praškim trudnicama

----------


## amaria 23

meni je doktorica L. napisala kako odlazak kod njih najcesce 11 dan stimulacije.a sad tocno kad je punkcija i transfer ja neznam....sve ovisi...i mi cemo autom,pocela sam traziti stan.mi sljedeci mjesec krecemo,samo molim Boga da menga dodje na vrijeme dda ne kasni jer u 7 mj. je nije bilo,nadam se da ce sad redovito doci,iskreno se nadam...toliko sam vec uzbudjena...jedva cekam...

----------


## mare41

venera, jel sutra beta? Ne smijem ovdje vibrati, al napeto čekam...Jel pao test?

----------


## amaria 23

ja sve cirkam da mozda nije objavila radosnu vjest? Pokusavam naci decapeptil 3.75 mh,pa nigdje,sad sam nasla  u ljekarni Frebel na dolcu,pa cu u ponediljak ih ponovno nazvati i u srijedu poci po to..tako nekako planiram,majko moja peripetija,prezvala sam 30 ljekarni dok nisam nasla,ovu sam nekako za kraj ostavila...  :Smile:  glavno da sam nasla...samo da nam se venera cim prije javi...jedva cekam pozitivne bete nasih prazanki...

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## mare41

Nadam se da će se venera javiti.....
opa i pretorija-čini mi se da ste vi prve ljetne putnice, a na jesen kreću kolone :Smile: , sretno!

----------


## pretorija

Od mene nazalost nista jer sam zaradila polip izgleda od estrofema jer kad sam bila u PFC na konsultacijana sve bilo ok
a 12 DC su mi pronasli taj polip i tako sam prestala sa estrofemom i sada se moram polipa rijesit pa cemo vidit sta dalje.

Molila bih ako je neka od vas imala ovako nesto da se javi,Jer se bojim da se isto ne ponovi sa ponovnom stimulacijom endometrija sa estrogenima.
a meni ih treba dosta jer sam u menopauzi.

----------


## mare41

pretorija, ja sam imala polip, zapravo 2, a i sad su sumnjaali pred Prag da je 3., pa ipak nije bio. Ja sam išla na histeroskopije privatno, jer imaju mini histersokop koji može ukloniti polip bez anestezije, kao što se radi u bolnici, traje 20-tak minuta i normalno se funkcionira nakon toga. Javim na pp ako te zanimaju detalji.

----------


## mia

> Od mene nazalost nista jer sam zaradila polip izgleda od estrofema jer kad sam bila u PFC na konsultacijana sve bilo ok
> a 12 DC su mi pronasli taj polip i tako sam prestala sa estrofemom i sada se moram polipa rijesit pa cemo vidit sta dalje.
> 
> Molila bih ako je neka od vas imala ovako nesto da se javi,Jer se bojim da se isto ne ponovi sa ponovnom stimulacijom endometrija sa estrogenima.
> a meni ih treba dosta jer sam u menopauzi.


Meni su u jednom postupku otkrili miom koji se nije vidio dokle god se endometrij nije zadebljao s estrofemom. A i tada ga nisu vidjeli svi doktori, no bio je tu i sto je najgore bila je to neka vrsta koje je onemogucavala zacece.
Kada sam to cula bila sam jadna i razocarana jer sam vjerovala da ce bas taj postupak biti dobitni, no prekinuli smo pripremu, otisla sam na histeroskopiju, rijesila se mioma i u slijedecem postupku uspjela :Smile: )
Razmak izmedju postupaka mi je bio skoro godinu dana, ali to je bilo zato sto sam imala neke bakterije kojih se nikako nisam mogla rijesiti, inace bi mogla ici u postupak nakon 2-3 mj. (kako su mi rekli).

Ne znam sto znaci da koristis puno estrofema. Ako ti ista znaci ja sam koristila 3x2, da bi na kraju zavrsila i na 4x2. Rekli su da sam medju rijetkima koja koristi te doze, pa se nadam da sam te barem malo utjesila s ovom informacijom. :Smile: )

Sretno dalje!

----------


## opa

alo cure i ja sam pikalica,danas mi je 20 dc i primila sam u 13.30 prvu inekciju decapaptyla,tako sad svaki dan dok ne dobijem m a onda ćemo viditi kako dalje,uglavnom poslala sam emeil danici u pronatal da sam počela sa stimulacijom  i da mi napiše koje nalaze trebam doniti sa sobom  i ona mi je dosta brzo odgovorila i napisala sljedeće.
KOMPLETNA KRVNA SLIKA SA DIFERENCIJALNOM FORMULOM LEUKOCITA,
KRVNA GRUPA SA RH FAKTOROM,
JETRENE PROBE,
URINO KULTURA,
EKG,
NALAZ NA PRIJENOSNE BOLESTI
HIV,HEPATITIS B I C,SIFILIS
i s obzirom da nam treba don.sperma da opišem karakteristike koje nam trebaju kod donora, ja sam opisala karakteristike (boja kose ,očiju i krvnu grupu)mm,tako da se sad već tribam polako pripremati za prag i ovaj put kao nikad jedva čekati da dobijem m i da krenemo :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## pretorija

Hvala puno mare41 i mia
bas ste mi ulile nadu za dalje ja sam bila u probnom ciklusa sada na srecu tako da moju donorku nisu stimulirali 
tako sad cekam ciklus i nadam se da ce polip otic mozda sam ako ne onda sta se mora mora mozda i kod mene bude kao kod mie.

mare41 hvala na prijedlogu ali ja ne zivim stalno u Hrvatskoj dosli smo samo zbok Praga a dr,Laz mi je napisala da moram bit na inekcijama posle vadenja polipa i ja bi onda opet imala probni ciklus prije pravoga a to mi je previse da ostanem ovdi u Hr.
tako sad idem natrag za Afriku pa cu vidit sta dalje.

ja sam koristila 3x2 tab estrofema mislila sam zbog menopauze da je to puno vise nego vi koje imate normalni ciklus 
Jos sam razmisljala i o flasterma estrogena mozda bi mi to vise odgovaralo ako neko ima iskustva nek javi.

----------


## mia

> ja sam koristila 3x2 tab estrofema mislila sam zbog menopauze da je to puno vise nego vi koje imate normalni ciklus 
> Jos sam razmisljala i o flasterma estrogena mozda bi mi to vise odgovaralo ako neko ima iskustva nek javi.


evo mene opet.  :Cool:  za pocetak - ne brini!
moj ciklus je sve, samo ne normalan. jedna od dijagnoza je i preuranjena menopauza.
zaboravila sam napisati da sam ja uz 4x2 estrofema koristila i estraderm tts100 flastere (mjenjanje 2x tjedno). 
naravno uz to i utrogestan pred transfer, a uzimala sam od pocetka ciklusa i prednizon i andol 100. 
svu tu terapiju odredio mi je dr. mardesic.
prednizon i andol sam uzimala u zadnja 2 postupka, prije toga ne (prije su bila 4 postupka).

isla sam i na ispitivanje vitamina i minerala pa sam rekla da sam u postupku i onda su mi preporucili choline&inositol, vitamin e, omegu 3, pregnital. to sam sve uzimala do transfera, a nakon transfera sam nastavila od vitamina s omegom 3, pregnitalom i magnezijem 300 direktom koji toliko ne utjece na probavu (sumeci mi je bio katastrofa).

sretno!

----------


## amaria 23

Mia ,di si isla na ispitivanje vitamina i minerala?!Ja danas isla na dogovor u ZD za genetsko savjetovanje,pa je rekla kad sam pred postupak i kad je vidila da sam svega svjesna sto me ceka,rekla da nema potrebe ici,samo mi je rekla kad dodjes iz Praga da se odmah javim nakon pozivitivne bete da krenem sa niskomolekularnom heparinom.i to ako Bog da cijelu trudnocu!!Eto u cetvrtak idem po ljekove i to je to...pusa svima

----------


## mia

> Mia ,di si isla na ispitivanje vitamina i minerala?!Ja danas isla na dogovor u ZD za genetsko savjetovanje,pa je rekla kad sam pred postupak i kad je vidila da sam svega svjesna sto me ceka,rekla da nema potrebe ici,samo mi je rekla kad dodjes iz Praga da se odmah javim nakon pozivitivne bete da krenem sa niskomolekularnom heparinom.i to ako Bog da cijelu trudnocu!!Eto u cetvrtak idem po ljekove i to je to...pusa svima


U Twin lab savjetovaliste. Cuj meni ti to vitaminsko-mineralno savjetovaliste ne izgleda toliko ozbiljno kao genetsko savjetovaliste, ali eto probala sam i nemam pojma je li to imalo ikakvog utjecaja ili nije. Ja volim vjerovati da nije odmoglo i da je barem malo pomoglo. Inace i Twin lab, ali sam sada vec vidjela i drugi proizvodjaci vitamina znaju imati besplatne provjere vitaminsko-mineralnog statusa po ljekarnama pa predlazem da pitas kod sebe u nekoj ljekarni imaju li i kada takva ispitivanja. U ljekarnama su ispitivanja manjeg obujma i besplatna (naravno preporucit ce ti sto da kupis), a u Twin lab savjetovalistu je opseznije i kosta 100 kn.

----------


## tuzna

mia, nakon provjere su ti rekli za sve te silen vitamine?
na kojoj adresi je twin lab savjetovaliste?
mogu ,recimo, ja,kad dodem u Zg , otici da provjerim taj status?

----------


## mare41

tuzna, evo dok se mia ne javi-samo uguglaš twinlab i nađeš savjetovalište,
cure, koja prva putuje? Da možemo navijati i zaželiti sreću!

----------


## tuzna

mare,  :Kiss:

----------


## opa

ako bude sve ok mi bi trebali oko 1.09 :Yes:

----------


## mare41

opa, još sitno brojiš :Smile: 
jel i amaria otprilike već tad putuje? Ja ću početkom 10., mogli bi i mi imat svoju listu :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Evo da se i ja prijavim! Mi putujemo oko 27.09.

----------


## glacova

Lista putnika u Prag: (molim, dopišite se!)

opa 01.09.
glacova 27.09.
mare41 početkom 10.mj.

----------


## amaria 23

i ja i ja,nemojte mene zaboraviti,ja pocetkom 10.mj

----------


## milivoj73

> Lista putnika u Prag: (molim, dopišite se!)
> 
> opa 01.09.
> glacova 27.09.
> mare41 početkom 10.mj.


milivoj73+ž 10-11 mjesec

----------


## mare41

Prag:
opa 01.09.
glacova 27.09.
mare41 početkom 10.mj.
amaria početkom 10.mj.
milivoj 10/11 mjesec
..ima nas sigurno još...

----------


## opa

hop disi ti i ti bi trebala 9/10 mj,evo ja sam na go go pa samo o tome raznišljam nadam se da će brzo proći 15 dana i da onda krećemo,ako sam dobro razumila negdje 10 dc bi trebali biti gore ili ?

----------


## amaria 23

opa ne 10 dc,nego otprilike 11 dan stimulacije tako meni pise...

----------


## rose

rose kraj 9/ početak 10 mj.

----------


## mare41

Cure (i dečki), napravit ćemo tulum u Pragu početkom 10. :Smile:

----------


## Sela

A nadam se da vam se i ja pridruziti u vlakicu sredinom 10.mjeseca takodjer.

----------


## amaria 23

majko draga koliko nas je!!Ajme kad krenu pozitivne bete!!!Jedva cekam...

----------


## mare41

Prag:
opa 01.09.
glacova 27.09.
mare41 početkom 10.mj.
amaria početkom 10.mj.
rose početkom 10.mj.
Sela sredina 10. mj.
milivoj 10/11 mjesec
 :Klap: 
- čekamo hop...

----------


## venera3

Draga Maro i ostale curke!
Nisam znala doći do nove stranice i nisam vam se znala javiti.
Nažalost moj test je negativan i ne trebam vam ni reći kako sam bila u komadićima,jadna i tužna.
Što se može nije nam se jednostavno dalo.
Vidjela sam na starom postu Gričanka je trudna i baš mi je drago i čestitam joj od srca!
Ostalim curama koje čekaju sretno jer nisam sad stigla sve iščitati na ovoj stranici!
Pozdrav vam svima i hvala na podršci nisam vas zaboravila!

----------


## mare41

Draga venera, žao mi je jako i držim fige za FET (oni ga zovu KET), kad ćete ići?

----------


## venera3

Draga Maro a što se može jednostavno nije bilo sreće.Ne znam što je to....smrzlića nije bilo i mislim da se možemo pozdraviti sa svime!

----------


## gričanka

*Venera3*   iskreno mi je žao  :Sad:   (vibrrram iz sve snage da se što prije oporaviš i da se uskoro veselimo tvojoj beti)  :Heart: 
*Mare*  :Klap:   za listu  (koliko će to biti beturina  :Yes:  jedva čekam)
Cure, svima pozzzz :Love:

----------


## opa

draga venero znam da ti nije lako ali nema predaje idemo dalje u nove pobjede , kad tad ćeš i ti dobiti svoj plusić o objaviti nam radosnu vijest do tad ne zaboravi kako se kaže :Heart:  "DANAŠNJI DAN JE BOLJI OD JUČER A SUTRA DOLAZI JOŠ BOLJI"


> Draga Maro i ostale curke!
> Nisam znala doći do nove stranice i nisam vam se znala javiti.
> Nažalost moj test je negativan i ne trebam vam ni reći kako sam bila u komadićima,jadna i tužna.
> Što se može nije nam se jednostavno dalo.
> Vidjela sam na starom postu Gričanka je trudna i baš mi je drago i čestitam joj od srca!
> Ostalim curama koje čekaju sretno jer nisam sad stigla sve iščitati na ovoj stranici!
> Pozdrav vam svima i hvala na podršci nisam vas zaboravila!

----------


## mare41

venera, poslala sam ti pp, pusa

----------


## venera3

> venera, poslala sam ti pp, pusa


 Maro uzvratila sam ti ne znam jesam li poslala!
Pusa i tebi!

----------


## venera3

Maro jesi li dobila pp???

----------


## venera3

> draga venero znam da ti nije lako ali nema predaje idemo dalje u nove pobjede , kad tad ćeš i ti dobiti svoj plusić o objaviti nam radosnu vijest do tad ne zaboravi kako se kaže "DANAŠNJI DAN JE BOLJI OD JUČER A SUTRA DOLAZI JOŠ BOLJI"


Opa hvala ti....ma već sam se nekako složila i u komadu sam....što bi život ide dalje! Tebi draga moja sve najbolje na tvom putu!

----------


## mare41

> Maro jesi li dobila pp???


 Dobila i odgovorila.

----------


## amaria 23

venera zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## Lua

Bok

za početak pozdrav svima...ja sam ovdje nova... Vidim da vas stvarno puno ide ili je bilo u Pragu,pa da se i ja pridružim. Ukratko i ja sam bila u 6.mj u PFC-Prag i za njih svih (pogotvo dr. Lazarovska) imam samo riječi hvale. Ja imam PCO i povišeni prolaktin a MM po našim (hrvatskim) nalazima teška oligoasthenozoospermia (iako u Pragu nalazi su bili dobri). Uzimala sam Gonal F Pen i imala sam 17 JS od toga se oplodilo 8 embrija. Ovo nam je bio prvi put MPO i nažalost nije uspjelo,ali eto barem imamo još 6 smrzlića tako da ponovno planiramo ići u 9 mj. 

Vidim da vas puno pita za smještaj-mi smo prvi put bili u hotelu Belvedere (koji je malo skup-pogotovo u 5 mj!!!!),a kad smo bili na postupku onda u Relax Inn; od klinike je udaljen nekih 10-ak min vožnje autom ali s navigacijom nema problema,sve je novo i ima osiguran parking (iza u dvorištu) koji se ne naplaćuje dodatno. 

pozzzz...i želim svima što prije uspjeh....

----------


## patuljchica

Drage moje! Evo da si i ja javim... Vratila se Patuljchica iz Praga sa1 mrvicom.... Sad čekamo... Danas 1dpt. 
Uglavnom, zbog specifičnosti PGD postupka i naše dijagnoze rekla bi da nas je pomazila sreća, a nadam se da će nas i dalje pratiti - od 25 jajnih stanica, dobili ICSI-om 18 embrija, 12 ih dočekalo 3.dan i PGD, samo 2 nisu nosila translokaciju, a u subotu su ta 2 čekali drugi krug PGD testiranja. Iako nas je doktorica L. upozorila da se može dogoditi da nema niti jedan za prijenos, kada smo došli na transfer dočekala nas je lijepa vijest - jedan junak je "prošao" sve testove i vraćen je mamici.  :Smile: 

Inače, za cijeli postupak i odnos svih u PFC-u imam samo riječi hvale. Svaka čast svima! Posebno me je dirnulo što su mužu dali da bude samnom na transferu. Za tu praksu još nisam čula, a puno nam je značio.

p.s. i još jednom - autoput Prag-Brno treba zakonom zabraniti! pa to je strašno!  :Smile:  

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## sretna100

> Helo,*Sretna* sad si me podsjetila koliko sam se ja grizla zbog nepociscenog stana i grozne kupaonice dok sam cekala betu zadnji puta..
> A i kad sam zatrudnjela.Boze kako smo mi zene (neke)uvjetovane..nevjerovatno.Shvacas da je beba pririoritet,ali te zdere wc skoljka.
> A nemaju svi muzice koji znaju pomoci..da moj krene cistit Wc skoljku,znam da bih stajala iznad njegove glave i diktirala mu magisterij
> oko ciscenja kamenca i bakterija..i vjerovatno bih,iziritirana,krenula cistit za njim.Ma to je bolesna glava.Uoci postupka ja uradim generalku
> ,ali ubrzo se sve umaze.Uradit cu generalku i ovaj puta,a poslije,odlucila sam,ono sto nece moci mm,pozvat cu servis za ciscenje i platiti.


Ja cu i skuhati pa zamrznuti nesto hrane.Ali stan nece izdrzati.Evo vec sada brinem  :Laughing:

----------


## goga69

drzimo fige patuljchica!!

pretorija da tvoja terapija se razlikuje malo a sto se testa tice neznam koliko cu izdrzati sa nervima,ali mislim da je sledeci vikend moj sto se testa tice....ako pre toga ne bude drugacije (bas sam skeptik i sama sebi grozna)!!

m arta hvala na zeljama za + ,mora se i on nekad pojavit!!

----------


## sretna100

Goga69,jos je rano a i trudnice su govorile da su imale osijecaj da ce procuriti :Smile: 
Bubana,kako to da si tako rano radila beta hcg?Tih 29 mi se cini super :Very Happy: Ti si isto isla na donaciju jajne stanice?

----------


## opa

pozdrav cure iz sunčanog praga,evo nakon 10 sati vožnje stigli i mi na odredište-pronatal,malo smo umorni ali sve je to ok kad znamo za što smo došli,nadam se da će sutra na ultrazvuku biti sve ok
da se i ja nadovežem za tešićeve :Evil or Very Mad:  čajeve---LOPOVLUK--
naravno kad je čovjek bolestan i zadnju bi lipu dao za zdravlje pa smo tako i mi jadni dali tad 200eura za 3vrste čaja i matičnu mliječ,rezultat spermiograma isti kao i prije nula nula atako da nama stvarno ništa nisu pomogli a za druge ne znam,moja prijateljica je isto pila i opet nula.promašaj nemili
pozdrav čujemo se

----------


## goga69

Opa srecno u Pragu....i pozdravi ga od nas Prazanke,a ima nas dosta!!!

----------


## olea77

patuljchice,lijepe vijesti vjerujem da ti je puno značilo što je tvoj dragi bio blizu tebe.Sada se opusti i odmaraj.
Opa,slažem se sa tobom autoput je grozan sama rupa na rupi,udubljenja uopće se ne može normalno voziti.
Pogotovo kada dugo sjedimo,a napuhane smo od lijekova ja sam osjetila svako udubljenje na cesti.
Uživaj u preljepom okruženju klinike,kada se sjetim pogled na park je preljep zelenilo a ujutro cvrkut ptica.
Goga opusti se i ne razmišljaj o ishodu.I ja sam bila nervozna kada sam čekala rezultate testa i kada je bio negativan tješila sam se da je prerano i nadala se da če beta pokazati drukčije.
Ovaj puta sam odlučila da neću raditi testove već ću čekati betu pa šta bude.
Pozdrav svima i sretna100 dobro došla i prije otišla na trudnički forum.

----------


## sretna100

patuljichica,sretno :Very Happy: 
Lijepo je citati da ti je bilo lijepo u Prag Fertylity Centru :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna100

Olea77,hvala :Smile: 

Patuljichica,jel daju svima da im muzevi budu na transferu?

----------


## đurđa76

> Olea77,hvala
> 
> Patuljichica,jel daju svima da im muzevi budu na transferu?


moj je bio sa mnom tako da mislim tko god želi može

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Da muz na transferu je normalna stvar u PFC. Sretno curke

----------


## mare41

sretna, bubana je napisala da radi betu 29.4. :Smile: 
patuljček, kiss veliki!
opa, sretno!
kia je još jedna češka čekalica, nadam se da će nam se ovdje pridružiti.
se L zna reći da i ona voli kad su muževi na transferu, to je zajednički posao :Smile: .

----------


## prag

Sela hvala na informaciji za dane piva..mi ćemo biti tamo u tom periodu..moj muž je rekao ..kad te krene krene ..a i ja sam ljubitelj piva  :Smile: )
patuljchica slažem se s tobom da autoput Prag-Brno treba zakonom zabraniti! kažu da je to najgora autocesta u Europi, zovu je balkanska ruta, puna je rupa, i u biti sva je u nekim segmentima metar po metar ulegnuća pa kad voziš kao da preko pruge prelaziš. svakako nije za preporučiti nakon transfera.

sretna100 za vitamin A sam čula da ga nije dobro duži period uzimati, a ovaj prenatal od dietpharma možeš s obzirom da nema njega onda uzimati bez prekida cijelu trudnoću a preporučeno je s tim pripravcima početi i 3 mj prije postupka..posebno je važna folna kiselina. 
a evo ti i link na twin lab popis apoteka i testiranja vitamina pa možeš otići testirati se i po preporuci uzeti što ti kažu da ti fali..
http://www.agram89.com/v2/?page_id=mjerenja

opa gdje ste smješteni? u Pronatal hotelu ili?

----------


## prag

cure, našla sam jedan divan tekst za sve nas odvažne ''ptice'' život je borba ali ne smijemo odustati u borbi za svoje ptiće!



Jeste li vec promatrali ptice koje se nadju pred nekim problemom,npr.prilikom gradnje gnijezda?

Danima i danima one grade svoje gnijezdo,skupljajuci razne materijale,cesto ih donoseci izdaleka.

I kad zavrse to gnijezdo i kad su spremne poloziti u njih svoja jaja,nevrijeme ili ljudsko"djelo" ili neka zivotinja,unisti ga i propadne im sve sto su gradile upornim trudom.

Sto ucini ptica?

Onemoca i napusti svoj rad?

Ni slucajno!

Ona pocinje opet,i opet,sve dok jaja ne polozi u gnijezdo.

Dogodi se cesto,prije nego se izlegnu mladi ptici,da netko ili nesto unisti gnijezdo,ali ovaj put s dragocjenim sadrzajem...

Vrlo je tesko opet poceti od nule.

Ali,ptica nikad ne zastane,ne uzmakne.

Ona nastavlja pjevati i graditi,graditi i pjevati...

U zivotu svatko ponekad dozivi udarce,ali ne zaustavljajte se nikada.

Izrecite molitvu,nadajte se boljem

.Pokupite komadice vaseg nadanja.

Ponovno ih slozite i pocnite ispocetka!

Kao ptice!

Nije vazno sto ce se dogoditi,ne odustajte,idite samo naprijed...

Zivot je stalna borba,ali vrijedi truda prihvatiti ga!

I narocito ne prestajte nikada-pjevati...

----------


## pretorija

Prag ovo si jako lijepo napisala :Klap: 
Ja imam lijepe vijesti za vas drage moje moj bembolini je porastao ima 3 cm danas, jako je zivahan mahao je rukicom,jako smo sretni
Svim dragim curama koje ste u Pragu zelim uspjesan transfer, :Love: a cekalicama da docekaju velike bete. :Klap: 
Pusa svima

----------


## goga69

bravo Pretorija,to je tako divna jutarnja vest :Very Happy: ,uzivaj sa tvojom bebicom  :Heart:

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav drage,

Evo ja jutros na 14 dc napravila UZV i nije nešto bajno.Največi folikul je 15 mm,a ostali koji su bili 8mm i 9mm više nisu rasli.
Dosta sporo ide,a ja se bojala jake stimilacije a ono baš suprotno.
Od zadnji puta narastao je samo jedan (15.04. je bio 11 mm),a drugi nisu više rasli.
Nadala sam se da će porasti bar još jedan.
Kontaktirala da dr L i rekla mi je da još nastavim tri dana pa da napravim uzv.
Malo sam danas razočarana,ipak već 14 dan primam injekcije i na kraju samo 1 folikul i on nije dovoljno velik.
Ne znam ako su ostali stali sa rastom da li još za par dana mogu rasti.
Jel koja od vas imala sličnu situaciju?
Pretorija baš lijepo da bebica napreduje.

----------


## opa

super tekst :Heart: 
da mi smo u pronatal hotelu
pozdrav


> Sela hvala na informaciji za dane piva..mi ćemo biti tamo u tom periodu..moj muž je rekao ..kad te krene krene ..a i ja sam ljubitelj piva )
> patuljchica slažem se s tobom da autoput Prag-Brno treba zakonom zabraniti! kažu da je to najgora autocesta u Europi, zovu je balkanska ruta, puna je rupa, i u biti sva je u nekim segmentima metar po metar ulegnuća pa kad voziš kao da preko pruge prelaziš. svakako nije za preporučiti nakon transfera.
> 
> sretna100 za vitamin A sam čula da ga nije dobro duži period uzimati, a ovaj prenatal od dietpharma možeš s obzirom da nema njega onda uzimati bez prekida cijelu trudnoću a preporučeno je s tim pripravcima početi i 3 mj prije postupka..posebno je važna folna kiselina. 
> a evo ti i link na twin lab popis apoteka i testiranja vitamina pa možeš otići testirati se i po preporuci uzeti što ti kažu da ti fali..
> http://www.agram89.com/v2/?page_id=mjerenja
> 
> opa gdje ste smješteni? u Pronatal hotelu ili?

----------


## goga69

Cure jedno pitanje, dali znate uz koriscenje estrofema dali se moze dobiti menzis ili tek po prekidanju uzimanja,u proslom postupku ga nisam koristila a sada da pa nisam u toku !! hvala

----------


## patuljchica

> Pozdrav drage,
> 
> Evo ja jutros na 14 dc napravila UZV i nije nešto bajno.Največi folikul je 15 mm,a ostali koji su bili 8mm i 9mm više nisu rasli.
> Dosta sporo ide,a ja se bojala jake stimilacije a ono baš suprotno.
> Od zadnji puta narastao je samo jedan (15.04. je bio 11 mm),a drugi nisu više rasli.
> Nadala sam se da će porasti bar još jedan.
> Kontaktirala da dr L i rekla mi je da još nastavim tri dana pa da napravim uzv.
> Malo sam danas razočarana,ipak već 14 dan primam injekcije i na kraju samo 1 folikul i on nije dovoljno velik.
> Ne znam ako su ostali stali sa rastom da li još za par dana mogu rasti.
> ...


Olea, nemoj se nervirati!
Ja sam ti imala sličnu situaciju (što se tiče rasta folikula, inače cilj moje stimulacije bio je sasvim drugačiji). Ja sam imala grooozno jako stimulaciju, i da je bilo po našim doktorima, oni bi me već hospitalizirali i ispucali folikule! Naime, za pgd je ciljani broj js 20-30. Objasnila nam je dr. L. da se to naziva ciljana kontorlirana hiperstimulacija. Naravno, na H od hiiperstimulacije ovdje svima skače kosa.
Uglavnom, nakon 10d stimulacije imala sam 20ak folikula, ali već tri dana nisu se "pomakli" dalje od 13mm. U zg mi više nisu htejli davati stimulaciju, i rekli su da nema šanse da folikuli dozriju a da ću ja hiperstumulirati i prije punkcije i da me ne mogu niti pustiti u Prag jer će mi po putu pozliti.
Zvala sam dr. L. Rekla mi je da napravim još neke pretrage (sada za ovu priču nebitno), i da pijem puno tekućine i dođem u Prag da me ona pogleda. I da se ništa ne bojim, da će sve biti u redu.
I tako je i i bilo!  :Smile: 
Imala sam na kraju 25 folikula, i od njih 25 js!
I rezultati pgd-a su pokazali (od 12 morfološki savršenih embrija samo je jedan bio kromosomski "zdrav") da je doktorica bila sasvim u pravu s svim aspektima stimulacije.
Dakle, pouka priče: imaj povjerenja u doktoricu! Ako ona kaže da se ne brineš - nemoj. Ako si baš jako napeta, sjednite u auto i odite u Prag, pa da ona vidi na uzv što ima. Znaš, nekada je jaaako velika razlika i u uzv-ima i onome tko ga "čita". Rađe ostanite 2 dana više u Pragu, nego da sjediš doma i kidaš si živce (naravno, ako si to možete iako priuštiti  :Smile:  ).
Sretno i čuvaj se!

----------


## ivica_k

> Cure jedno pitanje, dali znate uz koriscenje estrofema dali se moze dobiti menzis ili tek po prekidanju uzimanja,u proslom postupku ga nisam koristila a sada da pa nisam u toku !! hvala


ulijećem...pod estrofemom nećeš dobiti M
sretno!

----------


## Sela

> Prag ovo si jako lijepo napisala
> Ja imam lijepe vijesti za vas drage moje moj bembolini je porastao ima 3 cm danas, jako je zivahan mahao je rukicom,jako smo sretni
> Svim dragim curama koje ste u Pragu zelim uspjesan transfer,a cekalicama da docekaju velike bete.
> Pusa svima


*Pretorija* zasita krasna vijest!
*Opa* sretno u Pragu!
*Patuljchice* jedan ali vrijedan!!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> ulijećem...pod estrofemom nećeš dobiti M
> sretno!


To ti mislis :Evil or Very Mad: 
Dobila mengu pod estrofemom, pise na stranici prije.

----------


## faith79

> Drage moje! Evo da si i ja javim... Vratila se Patuljchica iz Praga sa1 mrvicom.... Sad čekamo... Danas 1dpt. 
> Uglavnom, zbog specifičnosti PGD postupka i naše dijagnoze rekla bi da nas je pomazila sreća, a nadam se da će nas i dalje pratiti - od 25 jajnih stanica, dobili ICSI-om 18 embrija, 12 ih dočekalo 3.dan i PGD, samo 2 nisu nosila translokaciju, a u subotu su ta 2 čekali drugi krug PGD testiranja. Iako nas je doktorica L. upozorila da se može dogoditi da nema niti jedan za prijenos, kada smo došli na transfer dočekala nas je lijepa vijest - jedan junak je "prošao" sve testove i vraćen je mamici. 
> 
> Inače, za cijeli postupak i odnos svih u PFC-u imam samo riječi hvale. Svaka čast svima! Posebno me je dirnulo što su mužu dali da bude samnom na transferu. Za tu praksu još nisam čula, a puno nam je značio.
> 
> p.s. i još jednom - autoput Prag-Brno treba zakonom zabraniti! pa to je strašno!  
> 
> Pozdrav svima!


sve čestitke.....lijepo je čuti takve vijesti
a za autoput sam čula, katastrofa...

----------


## olea77

Hvala,patuljchice i ja se nadam da će na kraju biti dobro,imam povjerenja u dr L.
Danas su mi pojačali na 2 gonala+1 decap.,pa u srijedu uzv i onda ćemo vidjeti.
Idem sada prati prozore i zavjese samo da ne mislim na to.

----------


## sweety

> Drage moje! Evo da si i ja javim... Vratila se Patuljchica iz Praga sa1 mrvicom.... Sad čekamo... Danas 1dpt. 
> Uglavnom, zbog specifičnosti PGD postupka i naše dijagnoze rekla bi da nas je pomazila sreća, a nadam se da će nas i dalje pratiti - od 25 jajnih stanica, dobili ICSI-om 18 embrija, 12 ih dočekalo 3.dan i PGD, samo 2 nisu nosila translokaciju, a u subotu su ta 2 čekali drugi krug PGD testiranja. Iako nas je doktorica L. upozorila da se može dogoditi da nema niti jedan za prijenos, kada smo došli na transfer dočekala nas je lijepa vijest - jedan junak je "prošao" sve testove i vraćen je mamici. 
> 
> Inače, za cijeli postupak i odnos svih u PFC-u imam samo riječi hvale. Svaka čast svima! Posebno me je dirnulo što su mužu dali da bude samnom na transferu. Za tu praksu još nisam čula, a puno nam je značio.
> 
> p.s. i još jednom - autoput Prag-Brno treba zakonom zabraniti! pa to je strašno!  
> 
> Pozdrav svima!


 Fascinantno.

Patuljchica držim fige da se micek primi i da te ne pušta još dugo dugo vremena.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## goga69

Hvala cure na odgovorima,znaci moze a i ne mora....

nema nam Nore da se javi,sta je ona u Pragu uradela??

----------


## missixty

> olea77, sretan put i da nam se vratiš trudnica!
> iz kojeg djela Slavonije si?
> 
> Sela, još malo! 
> 
> Missixty, vidim lijepo duplanje bete, jesi dobro?


 Dobro sam, hvala na pitanju. Sutra moram opet betu vaditi (ne znam zašto, ali dr. želi svježi nalaz) i u četvrtak imam prvi uzv. Uh, jedva čekam. Dobila sam laganu hiperstimulaciju, ali je trajala samo jednu noć i sad je sve ok. 
Sad puštam da prolazi dan po dan, ali još nismo svjesni ničega. Puno pusa ti šaljem. Kad ćete po smrzliće? Kako to sad ide?

----------


## patuljchica

> Dobro sam, hvala na pitanju. Sutra moram opet betu vaditi (ne znam zašto, ali dr. želi svježi nalaz) i u četvrtak imam prvi uzv. Uh, jedva čekam. Dobila sam laganu hiperstimulaciju, ali je trajala samo jednu noć i sad je sve ok. 
> Sad puštam da prolazi dan po dan, ali još nismo svjesni ničega. Puno pusa ti šaljem. Kad ćete po smrzliće? Kako to sad ide?


Ja totalno uplašena tom hiperstimulacijom i u stvari već danima živim u očekivanju... U međuvremenu pijem 4-5 L vode dnevno i većinu vremena provodim na WC-u :Laughing: .
Missixty, puno bi mi pomogla kad bi mi opisala simptome koje si imala sa hs, i što si radila? Tnx!
Sorry ako sam OT i ako zvučim histerično  :Grin:

----------


## m arta

patuljchica, sretan nastavak!
opa, sretno u Pragu!

missixty  :Love:

----------


## Sela

Cure,za postupke u Pragu obicno uzimate godisnji ili dobijete cc?Za prvi sam postupak lani uzela godisnji,a sad bi za FET cc,ali mi dr vrti glavom
jer bi mi trebala otvoriti cc vec za sam put znaci prije transfera.

----------


## tika08

Cure evo,spakirani smo i krečemo u ranu zoru za Prag.Sutra smo na uzv.Pozdrav svima.javim se.

----------


## goga69

> Cure evo,spakirani smo i krečemo u ranu zoru za Prag.Sutra smo na uzv.Pozdrav svima.javim se.



Srecan put i sve najbolje!!

----------


## olea77

sretan put vama koje putujete,ja ću morati malo pričekati.
Zanima me jel koja d vas imala transfer 18 ili 19 dc?
jer kako je meni danas 14 dc,a stimulaciju moram produžiti još najmanje 3 dana dok folikuli ne narastu.
Vidim da je uglavno transfer 11dc ili 13dc,ne znam dokle se može produžavati?

----------


## m arta

> Cure evo,spakirani smo i krečemo u ranu zoru za Prag.Sutra smo na uzv.Pozdrav svima.javim se.



sretan put! :Very Happy: 

Sela, ja uzmem godišnji. 
sad sam korislila lanjski, jer sam si i ostavila zbog toga.  :Smile: 
 a u 06.mj ću dio ovogodišnjeg. pa mi opet ostane još malo.  :Cool:

----------


## m arta

olea77, sve je to tako individualno, da se ne možeš pouzdati u nikog od nas, al kao što je već rekla pathulj..... imaj povjeranja u dr i radi što ti ona kaže. sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Hvala *M arta* na odgovoru.Mislim da cu i ja morati uzeti malo godisnjeg(to je vec novi) jer mi se poklopilo da ce mi dr opce prakse biti odsutna,
pa cu morati toj nekoj nepoznatoj objasnjavati sto i kako i zasto mi treba ranije otvoriti bolovanje,a to mi se ne da i ne da mi se rizikovati hoce li
ga otvoriti ili nece.A naravno firmi moram javiti unaprijed ako ce biti godisnji..
*Olea* nemoj se zabrinjavati,vjeruj doktorici Lazarovskoj.
*Tika* sretan put!!Javi se sa dojmovima!Uvijek mi u svim nasim postovima fali price i detalja da nam podizu vjeru i motiv..Cast izuzecima. :Smile:

----------


## Nora

Evo, drage, da vam javim da su nam vratili 3 mrvice (3 kolačića :Wink: )....
Embriotansfer je bio 4. dan. Ja sam prezadovoljna dr Sonjom, Mirnom (preslatka je), tretmanom itd. Embriologa H. nisam videla, ali sam ga čula, naime, dok sam ležala u sali i dr Sonja mi objašnjavala i pokazivala na ekranu put katetra i prenos embrija, dr Čeh je dobacio: "Trudna", naravno na češkom, i dr Sonja mi je odmah prevela šta je uzviknuo dr H.  :Wink: ))
Posle sam ležala nekih pola sata što na leđima, što na stomaku, ali to tek kad sam ispraznila prepunu bešiku...preterala sam, a u stvari, inače je slaba i malo joj vode treba da bi bila puna...
I tako...
Dr je bila pozitivna, i pomenuti H, a ja sam, moram priznati, dok sam ležala pustila koju suzicu...očigledno da me drmaju hormoni, baš...ali nekako su mi sve emocije bile pomešane, od ushićenosti do zebnje...koliko god da sam pozitivna i optimistična, ne može da mi ne prođu kroz glavu silni prethodni pokušaji, razočaranja, uzdizanje do neba i još gori padovi...
No, to je naravno bilo samo trenutno....gledam samo napred, hrabro...
Ležim, mazim tibu i već im tepam.
Pozdrav i kiss!!!

----------


## mare41

Nora, krasne vijesti, zaista im je ekipa divna, jel neko broji koliko imamo čekalica bete (goga, patuljček, nora, kia, opa uskoro)? Baš pravo praško proljeće i nadam se da će biti puuuno lijepih beta! Sretno svima!

----------


## goga69

Divno Nora,drago mi je da si pozitivna i da nosis divne utiske iz Praga....samo dalje i napred sa pozitivom!!
meni je danas 10 dpt,nista i dalje ,mozda cu neki test uradeti za vikend,pre bete 26.4!!

Nora kada ti trebas vaditi betu ??
kiss

----------


## opa

BOK CURE,
JUČER SAM RADILA ULTRAZVUK 8DC I 7 DAN STIMULACIJA,FOLIKULI SU MI JOŠ MALI  I DR.MI JE PRODUŽIO STIMULACIJU NA JOŠ 2  DANA SA POJAČANOM DOZOM GONALA ,DO SAD SAM UZIMALA 3,A SAD MI JE NA 4 DOZE.U SRIDU MI JE ULTRAZVUK PA ĆEMO ONDA ZNATI KAKVO JE STANJE,PO SVEMU USKRS ĆEMO DOČEKATI U PRAGU,DANAS KREĆEMO SA TURNEJOM RAZGLEDAVANJA CENTRA PRAGA,POZDRAVLJAM VAS I SVE CURE ČEKALICE I ONE KOJE KREĆU PUT PRAGA SRETNO :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## patuljchica

*Goga*, ne žuri! Sigurno ima razloga zašto doktorica kaže da se beta vadi 17dnt! Ako imamo povjerenja u nju što se svega drugog tiče, vjeruj joj i u ovom aspektu! 
U svakom slučaju, koliko ja znam prije 14 dnt postoji velika vjerovatnost da test pokaže lažne rezultate (zbog stimulacije i štoperice, ako se ne varam -  ispravite me ako sam u krivu!), pa ga se zato i ne preporuča ranije raditi.
Strpljenja! :Heart:

----------


## Nora

Da, Gogo, oduševljena sam Pragom, PFC-om, uskršnjom atmosferom.. :Smile:  Samo nam je prva 3 dana bilo ružno vreme, ali smo to iskoristili za obilazak muzeja i čuvenog kompleksa na brdu iznad Karlovog mosta, posle je bilo lepo, sunčano i mi smo se šetali, šetali... :Very Happy: 

Trebalo bi da vadim Betu 4-5. 5.

Ne verujem da ću raditi kućni test pre toga, možda eventuano izvadim Betu ranije. Objasnila mi je dr Sonja da kućni test ume biti lažno negativan ako se rano uradi...ne treba mi još i to stresiranje... :Rolling Eyes: 
Inače, meni se sviđa što ona, dr Sonja, lepo, smireno objasni sve u tančine, faktički odgovori unapred na sva moguća pitanja i potpitanja.
Profesionalna je..nije neka koja se kezi, čak je i to prokomentarisala, tipa kako je nazvala pacijentkinja da joj saopšti divnu vest, da je Beta pozitivna i dodala: eto, doktorice, vi ste delovali tako hladno i kao da vam nije obećavalo... :Smile: 
Sto ljudi, sto ćudi...ja sam promenila dosta klinika i doktora i volim ovakve kao što je Sonja sa kojom imaš korektan i profesionalan odnos, koja transparentno pokaže i objasni sve tako da nemaš nedoumica i nejasnoća. 
Hvala vam, cure, na navijanju....Nadam se da će ovo praško proleće biti itekako uspešno! :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Nora* sretno sa zamecima!!!Nema kome se dr Lazarovska nije dopala,a obozavala sam je kako je mm-u svojedobno
sve nacrtala i objasnila sto se tice zametaka,transfera i slicno, kao da ce njemu transferirati  :Laughing:  :Klap: 
Jedino sto mm nije bio na transferu;nismo ni znali da moze.

----------


## mare41

Ajme, Sela, a mi se baš furamo na romantiku na transferu :Smile: , (držimo za rukice, malo me se potapše i skupa blejimo u ekran, neporcjenjivo, al mi smo se već i u ljubljani naučili-skupa folikulometrije, skupa punkcija, transfer, jedino ne znam zašto onda i ja ne idem u mušku sobu :Smile: ), mi, nažalost, u pfc idemo ko da idemo kod prijatelja, sve ih volimo :Smile: .

----------


## Rominka

cure koliko dugo ste cekale na protokol od dr. Lazarovske?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Ajme, Sela, a mi se baš furamo na romantiku na transferu, (držimo za rukice, malo me se potapše i skupa blejimo u ekran, neporcjenjivo, al mi smo se već i u ljubljani naučili-skupa folikulometrije, skupa punkcija, transfer, jedino ne znam zašto onda i ja ne idem u mušku sobu), mi, nažalost, u pfc idemo ko da idemo kod prijatelja, sve ih volimo.


Bogami ja sam bila i u muskoj sobi :Laughing:

----------


## sretna100

Nora,sretno :Very Happy:  
Kako to da su ti transferirali tri 'kolacica'?Ja sam mislila da transferiraju maximalno 2.
Kolko dana si lezala u Pragu a kolko trebas lezat doma?Sto smijes raditi do beta hcg,sto je dr L. preporucila?

Sto preporucas za pogledati u Pragu?Gdje ste otsjeli i kolko je kostao hotel i preporucas li ga?

Jos jednom za prasko proljece,da sve koje cekaju betu i postupke budu ljetos trudnice :Very Happy:

----------


## missixty

> Ja totalno uplašena tom hiperstimulacijom i u stvari već danima živim u očekivanju... U međuvremenu pijem 4-5 L vode dnevno i većinu vremena provodim na WC-u.
> Missixty, puno bi mi pomogla kad bi mi opisala simptome koje si imala sa hs, i što si radila? Tnx!
> Sorry ako sam OT i ako zvučim histerično


 Draga patuljchica, evo pokušat ću ti opisati moje simptome. Ali bez panike, nije ništa prestrašno. Najprije sam osjetila da sam se dosta napuhnula u gornjem području trbuha, kao da sam se previše najela. 
Navečer sam tu nadutost počela osjećati sve jače, a onda me je počelo i dosta zatezati (osjećaj kao da ću eksplodirati, doslovno), ali ja i inače imam velik trbuh, možda se mršavijim curama ne manifestira baš tako. Također cijelu noć nisam mogla mokriti (to je recimo glavni pokazatelj). Pred jutro sam uspjela zaspati i kad sam se probudila već je bilo bolje jer sam uspjela isprazniti mjehur. Išla sam na hitnu gdje me je poslao ginekolog, ali tamo me nisu htjeli niti pregledati obzirom da mi je bilo bolje. Tako da se nemaš što bojati. Kada sam prvi puta dobila hiperstimulaciju, tada su mi ti simptomi trajali puna 3 dana. To je bilo mučenje jer se ni u krevetu ne možeš namjestiti kako treba a da trbuh ne žulja i smeta. Ali draga sve je to ništa čega bi se trebala plašiti, podnošljivo je, a pogotovo kad znaš da to može biti znak da se beta lijepo dupla  :Smile:  
Nadam se da nisam sad nekoga preplašila, to je samo moje iskustvo, ne mora biti kod svih isto, a također se u puno slučajeva niti ne pojavi. Ja sam očiti sklonija tome zbog jaaako policističnih jajnika (valjda). Dobro je što piješ puno tekućine, samo tako i nastavi.  
Sretno draga i bez straha!

----------


## pretorija

Vecinom vracaju 3 embrija posebno nama koje idemo na donaciju js,
od hotela koje Mirna rezervise mores birat  Belvedere ili Park koji su po fiksnoj cijeni za pacijente PFC-a 50 eura sa doruckom,ja ti preporucam Park.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

A toliko ti je i http://www.chateauhotel.cz/en/hotel.html, samo sto nije najblize PFC. Ali mi je totalno sladak i vise informacija nakon 22.05. donosi vam OKNP.

----------


## patuljchica

Hotel u kojem smo mi bili je za svaku preporuku - čist, siguran, miran, sa ugodnim restoranom sa prihvatljivim cijenama i ukusnim jelima. Tjedan dana s doručkom (svaki dan drugačiji - švedski stol) smo platili 230€ + 6€/dan za garažu (ali, na kraju smo skužili da se može parkati i ispred hotela - besplatno je i sigurno, ali dobro, bar smo mirno spavali... :Smile: )
Od hotela vozi tramvaj 26 koji vozi direktno do PFC-a za 18 czk (15 min vožnje), a 22 vozi do staronamestskih namesti (podnožje Nerudove ulice), isto unutar 20 min. Po gradu smo uglavno šetali...  :Smile:  http://www.hotelavion.cz/en/index.php?page=ubytovani 
Uglavnom, najtoplije preporučam! Jedino, naša je cijena bila preko booking.com-a, tako da mislim da varira ovisno o popunjenosti i datuma, ali vrijedi provjeriti  :Wink: .
Btw, obzirom da nam se boravak u Pragu malo produžio, u hotelu nije više bilo mjesta, tako da nam je Mirna za zadnja 2 dana organizirala Belvedere (koji je navodno hotel sa 4*) i koji je doduše neposredno kraj klinike ali puno lošiji od Aviona.  :Smile:

----------


## faith79

> BOK CURE,
> JUČER SAM RADILA ULTRAZVUK 8DC I 7 DAN STIMULACIJA,FOLIKULI SU MI JOŠ MALI  I DR.MI JE PRODUŽIO STIMULACIJU NA JOŠ 2  DANA SA POJAČANOM DOZOM GONALA ,DO SAD SAM UZIMALA 3,A SAD MI JE NA 4 DOZE.U SRIDU MI JE ULTRAZVUK PA ĆEMO ONDA ZNATI KAKVO JE STANJE,PO SVEMU USKRS ĆEMO DOČEKATI U PRAGU,DANAS KREĆEMO SA TURNEJOM RAZGLEDAVANJA CENTRA PRAGA,POZDRAVLJAM VAS I SVE CURE ČEKALICE I ONE KOJE KREĆU PUT PRAGA SRETNO


 uživaj u pragu....i bit će sve u redu...

----------


## patuljchica

> Draga patuljchica, evo pokušat ću ti opisati moje simptome. Ali bez panike, nije ništa prestrašno. Najprije sam osjetila da sam se dosta napuhnula u gornjem području trbuha, kao da sam se previše najela. 
> Navečer sam tu nadutost počela osjećati sve jače, a onda me je počelo i dosta zatezati (osjećaj kao da ću eksplodirati, doslovno), ali ja i inače imam velik trbuh, možda se mršavijim curama ne manifestira baš tako. Također cijelu noć nisam mogla mokriti (to je recimo glavni pokazatelj). Pred jutro sam uspjela zaspati i kad sam se probudila već je bilo bolje jer sam uspjela isprazniti mjehur. Išla sam na hitnu gdje me je poslao ginekolog, ali tamo me nisu htjeli niti pregledati obzirom da mi je bilo bolje. Tako da se nemaš što bojati. Kada sam prvi puta dobila hiperstimulaciju, tada su mi ti simptomi trajali puna 3 dana. To je bilo mučenje jer se ni u krevetu ne možeš namjestiti kako treba a da trbuh ne žulja i smeta. Ali draga sve je to ništa čega bi se trebala plašiti, podnošljivo je, a pogotovo kad znaš da to može biti znak da se beta lijepo dupla  
> Nadam se da nisam sad nekoga preplašila, to je samo moje iskustvo, ne mora biti kod svih isto, a također se u puno slučajeva niti ne pojavi. Ja sam očiti sklonija tome zbog jaaako policističnih jajnika (valjda). Dobro je što piješ puno tekućine, samo tako i nastavi.  
> Sretno draga i bez straha!


*Missixty* hvala ti na odgovoru! Baš fino - sad se više ne uzrujavam oko HS nego zašto nemam HS???!! Jel to znači da beta ne raste??!! A jesam luda!  :Laughing: 
Ma ja sam imala jako jaku stimulaciju, i rekli su mi da je HS izvjesna. Ali dr. L. mi je dala infuziju nakon punkcije, i preopručila nekakve nutri napitke da pijem kroz 10 dana, i da do daljnjeg pijem preko 3L vode dnevno...  I u četvrtak idem kod moje dr. na "kontrolu veličine jajnika" po preporuci dr. L.
Uffff! Kako bi bilo lijepo kad se ne bi imala oko čega uzrijavati! :Sad:

----------


## tika08

Drage moje.Evo kratki info o prvom danu u Pragu.uzv.smo napravili i stimulacija je produžena.Danas sam dobila još 3 menopura i cetrotid a sutra još jedan uzv. i onda će dr. odlučiti što dalje.Zadovoljna je sa veličinom i količinom folikula.Uuuuuuuuumorni smo od svega danas pa samo toliko ukratko.Javim se.........pozdrav svima iz Praga!!!!

----------


## m arta

Nora, sretno!  :Smile: 

opa ~~~~~~~  :Klap: 
tika08 ~~~~ pozdravi Prag i PFC  :Smile:

----------


## venera3

Pozdrav svim curkama,čekalicama i onima koji se trenutno spremaju u preljepi Prag.Nisam u prilici stalno vas pratiti,ali uspijem škicnuti i vidim pravo se zahktalo i počinje serija trudnica.....sretno svima!!!!!

----------


## Nora

> Nora,sretno 
> Kako to da su ti transferirali tri 'kolacica'?Ja sam mislila da transferiraju maximalno 2.
> Kolko dana si lezala u Pragu a kolko trebas lezat doma?Sto smijes raditi do beta hcg,sto je dr L. preporucila?
> 
> Sto preporucas za pogledati u Pragu?Gdje ste otsjeli i kolko je kostao hotel i preporucas li ga?
> 
> Jos jednom za prasko proljece,da sve koje cekaju betu i postupke budu ljetos trudnice


Pretorija ti je već odgovorila... :Smile:  Meni je dr Sonja htela vratili 2 embriona zato što imam 34 god, ali zato što imam puno neuspelih IVF za sobom i nikad, baš nikad nije došlo do trudnoće (ni biohemijske, znači nikad pozitivna beta), odlučila je da mi vrati 3 emb. i tako povećamo šansu za uspeh.
U Pragu sam ležala samo taj dan posle transfera...vratili smo se kući autom...ko je pomenuo put Prag-Brno...o, da...zato smo se mi mahom držali brze trake...
Doktorka nije posebno preporučila ležanje...kazala je: ponašanje trudničko i ne preterivati ni u čemu...bez fizičkog napora, sporta i seksa prvih 7 dana posebno, u stvari, ponašati se normalno bez bilo kakvog naprezanja...ja sam je pitala da li je ok da sedim (negde sam čitala da ne valja biti u takvom položaju), ona mi je odgovorila da to nema nikakve veze...eto...
I mi smo bili u hotelu Prag, koštao 49 eura po danu i da, preporučujem....mada, sledeći put, kad dao Bog, budemo išli po batu ili seku  :Wink:  verovatno, što kažu Patuljcica i OKNP, ići u neki drugi hotel koji ne mora biti blizu klinike, Prag ih je prepun...sad pošto smo išli prvi put tamo nekako nam bilo najlakše da rezervišemo smeštaj preko klinike.
Što se tiče razgledanja, već su ti curice odgovorile...kad stigneš do starog i novog mesta, jevrejske četvrti, uz Vltavu i dalje...uopšte, to gradsko jezgro, tu je svaki kutak zanimljiv...nacionalni muzej, muzej Franca Kafke...ma, tamo ima toliko muzeja da ne postoji tema da Česi nemaju muzej o tome....npr, čokolade, marioneta, sex mašina... :Smile:  itd, itd...
Curice...kisss....

----------


## goga69

Dobro jutro cure i cekalice  :Smile: 

Nora vidim da si poranila,kako se osecas, ima li nekih znacajnih simptomica ili necega drugacijeg,koji je danas dan nakon transfera???
ja brojim danas 11 dpt nista znacajno,kad kad mali pritisak u stomaku  i sem ludih snova nista drugo....pred jutro sanjala da otisla na wc i imam sta da vidim ,bledo crveno na dnevnom ,sta ti je psiha,a pre toga u toku noci sanjala da mi mm kaze kako je pitao embriologa dali imaju mozda jos jedan visak embrion da mi ubace kao uz ta tri koja mi ubacili i kao ima,nema problema,haos !!! :Shock: 

kiss svima za lep dan!!

----------


## pretorija

Dobro jutro drage moje ja prezivjela jos jedan teski napadaj migrene uzas sve sam izbacila iz sebe i onda zaspala,citala sam negdje na forumu da si kosu treba dobro pocupat za bolju cirkulaciju i to sam probala ali ja patim od migrene cijeli zivot zadnjih par godina samo sam koristila voltaren cepice za bolove jedino to bi mi pomoglo.Ako neko ima jos koju ideju kako da si pomognem molim pisite.
Drage cekalice bete zelim vam uspjesno cekanje :Very Happy: i da nemate glavobolje kao ja.

----------


## Nora

> Nora vidim da si poranila,kako se osecas, ima li nekih znacajnih simptomica ili necega drugacijeg,koji je danas dan nakon transfera???
> ja brojim danas 11 dpt nista znacajno,kad kad mali pritisak u stomaku  i sem ludih snova nista drugo....


Meni je 3. dan od ET. Pravo da ti kažem, ja još uvek ne razmišljam o simptomima, tj. naučila sam do sada da sve može biti i ne mora...u i prethodnim postupcima imala sam čitav dijapazon simptoma i simptomčića, pa mi nijednom nije uspelo... :Sad:  Istina je da smo mi nakljukane ovim progesteronom koji to pravi...npr. blago povišenu telesnu temperaturi (topla sam), blagu vrtoglavicu (imam i to, pogotovo kad posle par sati horizontale ustanem, ali to se prosto tome može prepisati), blago su mi nadute grudi i stomak i piškam mal'-malo (ali ja inače imam problem sa tim)...tako da ne znam...Recimo, osetila sam juče nešto kao blago peckanje u stomaku, kao neki blagi elektricitet...i pomislila sam: implantira se... :Smile:  ali možda su to samo moja creva... :Rolling Eyes: 
I verovatno ću i ja kad dođem do tvog dana sanjati koješta... :Laughing: 
*Pretorija* baš mi je žao što te muče tolike migrene, ja ih nikad nisam imala tako strašne tako da sam mogla da ih saniram masažom, hladnom oblogom, sa kapima valerijane i pravilnim disanjem.
Je l' se meni čini ili ti ovih dana ideš na UZ da vidiš mrvicu?
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima,
danas 17dc bila na uzv i imaj 1 folikul od 19 mm,a ostali su manji od 10 mm.Poslala sam dr L mail pa ću vidjeti šta dalje.
Izgleda da sam slabo reagirala na stimulaciju i sada ne znam jer ima smisla ići sa 1 folikulom na inseminaciju.
Iovako su šanse male a sada pogotovo kada ima samo jedan.Znam da ne mora biti i može uspjeti ali dalek je put u Prag.I prije smo išli sa 1 folikulom kada sam pila klomifene i nije bilo uspjeha.
Baš sam jadna nadala sam se da će biti barem dva zrela a sada neznam ni sama šta da radim?

----------


## patuljchica

Olea, nemoj gubit nadu! čekaj da vidiš što će dr. reći!  :Heart: 
možda te tvoji folikulići još iznenade  :Wink:  Meni ti je zadnji dan stimulacije (u četvrtak) samo jedan bio veći od 14mm, a sljedeći ponedeljak (štoperica u subotu, prije toga dva dana bez terapije zbog rizika od HS) sam imala punkciju 25 folikula sa 25js, od čega 20 zrelih i morfološki savršenih. Pa ti to objasni... to su ti mala čuda MPO-a... koja nam daju snage za dalje.
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## faith79

olea draga, jedan ali vrijedan, mislim da treba pokušati svakako
OKNP sretan put ti želim....

----------


## olea77

znam patuljchice,ali ja idem na inseminaciju i to su šanse stvarno male.
Ovih par folikula što su manji oni ne rastu već tjedan dana,rastao je sada taj jedan veliki s time da od ponedjeljak primam 2 gonala+1 decap.
Čekam da mi se dr javi pa ću vidjeti.

----------


## olea77

zovem od jutros pfc pa je stalno zauzeto na 0042 233 311 974.
jel ima još koji broj da ne zovem na mobilni?

----------


## goga69

ja imam ovaj 00420733779110

----------


## patuljchica

> zovem od jutros pfc pa je stalno zauzeto na 0042 233 311 974.
> jel ima još koji broj da ne zovem na mobilni?


zovi Mirnu na mobitel: +420725122077
ona će ti ili pomoći, ili provjeriti sa doktoricom, ili ti dati direktni broj mobitela od doktorice.

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, molim vas za informacije o klinici Pronatal: cijene IVF postupka, cijene najbližeg hotela, restorana...i, naravno, jeste li zadovoljne i koje doktore preporučate. Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## blizanac

pozdrav martinstoss ja sam bila u januaru u pronatalu,ja i mm smo prezadovoljni,sa Danicom smo telefonom sve dogovorili,stimulaciju mi je odredio moj ginekolog i svaka 2 dana mi radio uzv da vidimo koliko folikula imam,i odmah sam javljala Danici.Od prvog pokusaja nam je uspjelo i evo trudna sam 14nedelja blizanacke trudnoce.Odmah 3metra od klinike ima hotel.Mi imamo sve pohvale za PRONATAL.

----------


## martinstoss

*blizanac*, hvala ti puno! Ako možeš, molim te, pošalji mi pp sa cijenama IVFa i hotela.
Čestitam na trudnoći! I ja bi blizance...  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

Btw, u kojem postupku si bila?

----------


## blizanac

mi smo radili ivf,kod mog muza spori spermatozoidi,ja sam pitala Danicu kad smo dogovarali koliko ce kostati ona nam je rekla od 2550 do 3000eura,tako je i bilo oko 2700eura jer nismo imali nista za zamrznuti tako da to nismo platili.Mi smo isli autom,mm je nasao neki hotel oko 10min voznje do klinike imali parking besplatno placali sobu 22eura super kupatilo tv extra imali smo u toj cjeni samo dorucak.A u sklopu klinike je hotel pronatal i tu je noc sa doruckom bilo 70eura.Ima jos jedan hotel blizu klinike al neznam kako se zove javim ti sutra mm zna a on je trenutno na putu.

----------


## martinstoss

Ok, puno ti hvala, dala si mi sve potrebne informacije!  :Kiss:

----------


## blizanac

tu smo da pomognemo jedni drugima,sta god te interesuje pitaj tu sam. Pogledaj ovaj hotel gdje smo mi bili zove se U DIVADLA ima na internetu.pozzz

----------


## opa

pozdrav cure i dečki,evo danas mi je 11dan stim i konačno su folikuli došli do 18-19mm i večeras u 9 primam štopericu tako da u nedilju u 7.3o sati mi je punkcija,što da kažem produžen nam je boravak ovdje ali nadam se da će nam se isplatititi,vrijeme je stvarno prekrasno tako da smo non stop vani u điru samo da ne mislimo previše o ovome ovdje,super je hotel nam je pun tako da smo se i upoznali s nekima i već nam je lakše kad možemo prepričavati svoja iskustva,
inače što se tiče hotela pronatallin cijena je ostala ista znači 70 eura za prvu noć a sve ostale su po 6o eura za dvije osobe uključuje se u cijenu i obilati švedski stol za doručak,hrana po obližnjim restoranima i pizzerijama nije skupa tako da za napr.15-2o eura možeš solidno jesti i popiti,misli da ima i jeftinijih hotela u blizini ali eto mi se nekako odlučili za ovaj.pozdrav

----------


## martinstoss

*opa*, hvala na informacijama! Gledam ja sliku te klinike na netu, okruženo sve zelenilom, idila. Znači, kod njih se podrazumijeva da su pacijentima u takvim slučajevima potrebni mir i tišina, samo ovi primitivci kod nas te odmah tjeraju na posao i guraju te u što stresnije situacije.
Nije ni čudo što taj Pronatal ima tako dobre rezultate. Moj psihić zna za tu kliniku i on mi ju je preporučio..

Želim ti sve najbolje na punkciji!

----------


## Sela

*Opa* sretno na punkciji!!
*Olea* sto je s tobom?Kakav je razvoj situacije i da li putujes i kad?

----------


## kia

Vidim da vas tu ima puno sa Praškim iskustvom  :Smile:  Zna li itko zašto dr L kaže da se beta radi tek 17 DPT jer koliko vidim u Hrvatskoj je to već 12 ili 14 dan ???

Naša iskustva sa PFC-om su jako dobra i svakako za preporuku  :Smile:  

Svima koji se spremate na put ili ste već u Pragu veliki pozdrav i puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Nora

Kia, i ti si PFC čekalica? :Smile: 
Kad ti je bio ET, tj. kad vadiš betu?
Ne znam...i meni bi čudno...mislim da želi da izbegne situaciju neke male bete koja ne obećava. Što je sigurno, sigurno 17. dana moralo bi da se zna...meni je rekla da bi tad trebalo da Beta bude preko 200.
Opa, držim fige..uživaj u prelepom Pragu!
Cure...pozdrav... :Heart:

----------


## kia

Jesam  :Smile:  danas je 10 DPT, a beta je 29.4. 
Jučer ujutro popiškila - na testu, tak da mi se čini da mi šanse baš i nisu prevelike :Undecided: 
Cure jel se vama čini da stalno nešto čekate, meni je ovaj ciklus dug kao godina. Prvo sam čekala M (koja je kasnila tjedan dana), pa sam čekala folikulometrije i do zadnjeg nisam znala koliko će folikula biti i kakvih (neki su bili jako veliki a neki jako mali,a prvi dan kod dr L sam se rasplakala jer sam bila sigurna da su mi se sva jajca do Praga porazbijala  :Razz: ), pa čekaj punkciju, pa čekaj da vidiš koliko ih se oplodilo, pa čekaj transfer, pa betu...

----------


## martinstoss

> Jesam  danas je 10 DPT, a beta je 29.4. 
> Jučer ujutro popiškila - na testu, tak da mi se čini da mi šanse baš i nisu prevelike
> Cure jel se vama čini da stalno nešto čekate, meni je ovaj ciklus dug kao godina. Prvo sam čekala M (koja je kasnila tjedan dana), pa sam čekala folikulometrije i do zadnjeg nisam znala koliko će folikula biti i kakvih (neki su bili jako veliki a neki jako mali,a prvi dan kod dr L sam se rasplakala jer sam bila sigurna da su mi se sva jajca do Praga porazbijala ), pa čekaj punkciju, pa čekaj da vidiš koliko ih se oplodilo, pa čekaj transfer, pa betu...


Heh, baš si me nasmijala sa svojim postom. Evo ti malo o mom čekanju: prvo čekala normalnog muškarca, onda čekala 4 godine da se on odluči na bebu, onda je naglo obolio od EDa, pa sam čekala godinu dana da se izliječi, onda ušli u postupak, pa čekamo već 4 mjeseca da se nešto uhvati, sad čekam da mi se ciklus stabilizira...i da, imam osjećaj da stalno nekog vraga čekam, a da život prolazi mimo mene. 
Želim ti da sve bude brzo i uspješno gotovo i da ne moraš više čekat!  :Smile:

----------


## kia

> Heh, baš si me nasmijala sa svojim postom. Evo ti malo o mom čekanju: prvo čekala normalnog muškarca, onda čekala 4 godine da se on odluči na bebu, onda je naglo obolio od EDa, pa sam čekala godinu dana da se izliječi, onda ušli u postupak, pa čekamo već 4 mjeseca da se nešto uhvati, sad čekam da mi se ciklus stabilizira...i da, imam osjećaj da stalno nekog vraga čekam, a da život prolazi mimo mene. 
> Želim ti da sve bude brzo i uspješno gotovo i da ne moraš više čekat!


Hvala  :Kiss:  ja isto želim tebi, a i svim drugim upornim trudilicama na ovom PDF-u

----------


## Nora

> Jesam  danas je 10 DPT, a beta je 29.4. 
> Jučer ujutro popiškila - na testu, tak da mi se čini da mi šanse baš i nisu prevelike


Čekaj, malo, ne bih rekla...ako ti je beta 10. dana oko 30, a ona se dupla na 48h, znači 12. dana je oko 60, 14.d. 120 i 16. dana preko 240...što znači da si.... :Very Happy: 
P.S. Eto, vidiš zašto dr L. kaže da se beta radi kasnije  :Smile:  Stresiraš se bez razloga...

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima,
evo mene konačno,do zadnjeg nismo znali kada idemo i jel idemo.
večeras smo stigli u prag i ujutro je inseminacija.Ne polažem neke nade jer imam samo jedan folikul.
odlučila sam da se odmah vraćamo kući pa kako bude.slabo sam reagirala na stimulaciju i šanse su male.
Kako god da bude nema odustajanja.
sretno svima

----------


## goga69

Dobro jutro,ali ovo je stvarno rani cik zore,dakle NE MOGU DA VERUJEM,nakon 18 godina iscekivanja da vidim i tu famoznu drugu crtu na testu ja je jutros videla i ona je stvarno prisutna i nikako da je se nagledam :Shock:  :Shock: ,sta da vam kazem cure moje i smejem se i placem,a bila sam ono vec stvarno u 99%da nema nista i jutros radim i ono plasljivo bacam blik al vec gundjam, ma znala sam,ma nema nista,pripremam sebe i imam sta da vidim!!!  :Very Happy: 

danas je tacno dve nedelje od transfera a betu vadim u utorak,javim naravno sta i kako dalje.....ljubim vas sve za dobro i stvarno uspesna uskrsnja jutra i puno poitivnoh praskih plusica!!! :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## Nora

Aaaaa, Gogo....jeeee.... :Very Happy: 
Divna vest, divno jutro!!! (vidiš i da ja ne mogu mnogo spavati  :Rolling Eyes: ) Baš si mi ulepšala jutro! :Zaljubljen:  Čestitam!!!!!
Super, super...još jedna PFC trudnica...oduševljena sam!

----------


## Sela

*GOGA!!!!*Ma bravo,stoputa bravo!!!!Vidis!!Toliko si se bojala,te cike ispuhane,te ovo te ono...a primila se mrvica!!
Cestitke,ma sto,tisucu cestitaka!!Sad jos da beta kaze svoje i nema vece srece!!Bravo PFC!

----------


## Sela

*Nora* napisala je Kia da vadi betu 24 aprila..mora da si ipak trudna unatoc minusu na pish testu :Laughing:  Sve pet!

----------


## Sela

*Olea* ovo je za tebe i muzeve decke:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3PBJIZDIZg
Sretno sa inseminacijom!

----------


## Mojca

Goga  :Heart:  čestitam od srca! 
Baš lijep način za početi dan! Držim fige za lijepu betu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I da uskoro sve cure s ove teme na ovaj način započnu dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Nora

> *Nora* napisala je Kia da vadi betu 24 aprila..mora da si ipak trudna unatoc minusu na pish testu Sve pet!


Ajoj....blesave mene, ja razumela da joj je  Beta hcg 29,4...
Sela, još uvek nisam radila pi pi test...ne mogu ni da zamislim koliko ću tek biti zbunjena i izgubljena ako budem ugledala dve crte... :Wink: ))

Gogo, ne skidam kez sa lica....Baš sam srećna zbog tebe!!! :Smile: )))

----------


## goga69

Hvala vam cure nalvise na svetu,eto ja kao pokusavala malo da odspavam od jutros.....ali mogu da zaboravim,to se misli samo roje,smenjuju ,al ko ce jos spavati imacu vremena na pretek da se naspavam!!!
NORA draga tako bi volela da budes u mojoj situaciji i isto tako budes i zbunjena i sludjena i sve ,sve pozitivno ti zelim,kao i Kii i Seli, Bebani ama svem curama koje su u Pragu bile ili idu a i sire naravno  :Klap: 
Od simptoma zaista nista i ne opterecujte se kao sto sam i ja al znam da je lako sada reci i kao nesto pametovati i ne pokusavam ali dakle stvarno nema pravila,sem sto mi se spavalo u podne imala sam malo problem sa disanjem,jednostavno dodjem u situaciju da kao nemam vazduha,posebno ako setam i pricam,bas ono moram duboko da uzdahnem da bih dosla do vazduha.....drugo nista sto bi se pripisalo trudnickim simptomima!!!

Ljubim vas sve puno ,puno i drzim vam fige i zelim lepe Uskrsnje praznike!! :Love:

----------


## goga69

Patuljchica tebi isto zelim ogroman + ,zasluzila si ga i te kako!!

Opa puno srece na punkciji sutra i puno js!!

----------


## Sela

*Nora* e da ne ocekujem m sad bi ja rekla za sebe ono sto sam tebi!! :Laughing:

----------


## kia

Goga juhuuuuuuuuuuu  :Very Happy:  čestitam baš si mi popravila jutro  :Very Happy: 

Nora  :Laughing: ajmo to pripisat trudničkoj zbunjenosti 

Olea držimo fige da uspije, i ne zaboravi da je za trudnoću dovoljan samo jedan folikul i jedan spermij  :Wink:

----------


## opa

gogaaaaaaaa toooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo baš sam sretna da je i tebi što kažeš nakon toliko godina prikazan plusić bravoooooo,

olea :Heart:  držim ti fige da uspiješ
nora bravo to bi moglo biti to 
puno pozdrava iz praga :Klap:

----------


## pretorija

:Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy: Goga vidis ko ceka taj doceka,jako mi je drago da si vidjela 2 debele crte to je nesto posebno.
Beta ce bit velika u to ne sumnjaj :Klap:

----------


## Nora

> NORA draga tako bi volela da budes u mojoj situaciji i isto tako budes i zbunjena i sludjena i sve ,sve pozitivno ti zelim,kao i Kii i Seli, Bebani ama svem curama koje su u Pragu bile ili idu a i sire naravno


Hvala, draga, novopečena trudnice...baš mi znače tvoje reči podrške  :Heart: 
*Sela* hihihi...malo ti, malo ja...ako nam uspe, uvešćemo i ovaj naš, takozvani izgubitis u trudničke simptome... :Laughing: 
*Kia* ima još do 29.4. stvarno mislim da si rano uradila test... :Smile: 
Cure, navijam silno za sve...nekako baš osećam priliv pozitivne energije... :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Nora* kod mene je PMS izgubitis momentalno,ali kod tebe trudnice,to necemo tako zvati-zvat cemo trudnicka opustenost! :Heart:

----------


## patuljchica

Goga, čestitam od srca!
Evo,, lijepo je započelo i još ljepše se nastavlja ovo praško proljeće!
Cure, ljubim vas sve i svima želim Sretan Uskrs!

----------


## hop

Goga, čestitike od srca, opa i olea sretno, vi ste sljedeće!
I svim ostalim curama u iščekivanju  ili spremanju u Prag, sretno!

----------


## hop

Cure da vas pitam, pitala sam i na još jednoj temi, pošto sam imala 1 stimulirani ivf 21 gonal i cetritide, kratki protokol, menstruacija došla tri dan nakon utrića, i trajala ko i obično, dva, tri dana, ali od 7dc imala iscjedak bez boje i mirisa i od onda imam spoting te tamna ili nekad i svježa krv,ali večinom tamna i tak do danas, a danas mi je 15 dc,boloba nemam, pa ako znate što bi to moglo biti?

----------


## tika08

Cure pozdrav.Evo danas ujutro mi je napravljena punkcija.Dr.je zadovoljna.Od 10 folikula dobili smo 8 jajnih stanica.Malo odmora i čekam transfer.Prag je prekrasan,vrijeme odlično,snalazimo se već po gradu i sa javnim prijevozom sasvim ok.Šta velite na 8.j.s.ok?Danas navečer krečem sa Utrogestanom i čekam da mi se javi dr.Šaljemo vam pozdrav iz sunčanog Praga!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Tika08 to je odlican rezultat. Samo naprijed

----------


## Sela

*Tika* ma super rezultat,bit ce tu lijepih embrija.
Meni danas 1dc.8.5. putujemo.

----------


## Snekica

Sela, sretno!

----------


## tika08

OKNP i Sela hvala vam!!!!Držite palčeve.Cure koja je cijena Utrogestana kod nas?Stavlja se vaginalno?kolko duboko?unaprijed oprostite ako postavljam bezvezna pitanja.pusa svima!!!!!!!

----------


## goga69

Hvala vam cure na lepim zeljama,da ne imenujem pojedinacno da nebih neku zaboravila(ima nas puno na ovom forumu)!!
Tika08 puno uspeha ti zelim,sto se utrogestana tice,koliko si ti dugi prsti,toliko mozes gurnuti,bez brige...a mogu se i piti!!
Sela tebi se bas priblizava odlazak u Prag....cujemo se jos do odlaska!!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Utrogestan dobijas na recept od ginekologa, mada meni moja dr. opće prakse isto pise. Ali to je specificna lijecnica. Obzorom da ce ti u slucaju plusica trebati hrpa istih, trazi recept. I ne plaćaj ono sto ne moras. Svim curama sretno,  a o tebi goga sam izvjestila mare, koja je na moru, i sve vas pozdravlja. Sela eto mene uskoro

----------


## blizanac

Goga cestitam od srca,cuvaj se.Zelim ti sve najbolje.A djevojkama koje cekaju rast folikula,punkciju,transfer zelim puno srece,i da se urodi plodom!!!

----------


## prag

goga čestitam!!!! predivna vijest! baš mi je bilo milo kad sam pročitala da je to poslije 18g, upornost se isplati! 
svim ostalim curama veliki pozdrav i držite se i puno pozitivnih ~~~~~ da napravimo baby boom na forumu!

----------


## Nora

*Gogo* kako dan posle? Pretpostavljam još uvek uzbuđena... :Smile: 
*Hop* ne brini...i meni se dešavalo da posle IVF 1-2 ciklusa budu skroz atipična...ipak je IVF hormonska bura i treba organizmu malo vremena da se sredi.
*Tika* to je super rezultat!!!
*Sela* znači stigao ciklus...pratimo se, draga...ovako izgubljeno opuštene... :Wink: 

Drage cure, srećan vam današnji praznik...Uživajte u njemu!!!

----------


## Sela

Svima sretan Uskrs,slavite ili ne,neka svima donese novi pocetak i novi zivot.
*Goga* uzivaj,pamtit ces ovaj april!

----------


## goga69

Hristos Vaskrs ili pak sretan Uskrs takodje zelim svima!!!
Uzivam Sela i sigurno cu ga pamtiti a zelim i tebi da zapamtis ovo prelepo prolece!!
Nora draga uzbudjena da ali i malo vise opustena i sigurno ne jos uvek svesna sta mi se desava....kako je sa tobom,kad ces ti neki test da uradis i obradujes nas??

Sve vas ljubim i jos jednom zelim lep i uspesan ovogodisnji USKRS!!!

----------


## m arta

goga69, čestitam i sretno!  :Very Happy: 

sretan uskrs svima i hristos vaskrs!  :Smile: 

pozdrav novim članicama i svim čekalicama i ostalim!  :Love:

----------


## Nora

> Nora, kako je sa tobom,kad ces ti neki test da uradis i obradujes nas??


Joj, nisam ni na pola puta...danas mi je 7. dan...ima još dosta do Bete... :Rolling Eyes: 
Bojim se da radim kućni test...toliko puta mi se plazila ona jedna crta...zamrzela sam ih.....
Pokušavam da ne mislim o simptomima, ali u praksi...Ne znam...meni je zanimljivo što je ovo moj prvi IVF sa doniranom jajnom, pa mi se zato čini da ipak ima malo razlike...mislim da me je prošlih puta više boluckalo dole, a vrlo moguće da su to bili stimulisani jajnici koji su sad na kompletnom stand by-u (ne znam da li ste vi, ali ja sam u prethodnom ciklusu da bi se uskladila sa donatorkom i smirila svoje hormone primila depo inekciju od 3,75 Dipherelina)...nekad osetim samo blagi pritisak u donjem stomaku, u sredini ka dole, blagu vrtoglavicu kad se šetam, grudi skoro ništa, više su me bolele u prethodnim postupcima...ma, toliko je sve ovo nepredvidivo...

Da nam Uskrs donese nove, lepe trenutke...

----------


## opa

pozdrav cure SRETAN USKRS,
evo punkcija mi je bila jutros u 7-30 i punktirano mi je 23 folikula od toga dobiveno 8 js stime da je 1 js ima oznaku MII u odličnom stanju,6 js ima oznaku MI što znači da nisu još dobre,a a 1js ima oznaku GV nije uopće dobra,sad tribamo čekati utorak pa ćemo saznati kakvo će biti stanje,pozdrav

----------


## đurđa76

sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs svima

----------


## m arta

opa, super rezultat, navijam za nastavak i tulum u labu dr D.Hlinke  :Klap:

----------


## missixty

Goga   :Heart:  bravo za plusić  :Heart:  čestitam od srca, to je to! Ajmo sada i ostale... ja čekam lijepe vijesti.
Sretan Uskrs svima!

----------


## goga69

> Goga   bravo za plusić  čestitam od srca, to je to! Ajmo sada i ostale... ja čekam lijepe vijesti.
> Sretan Uskrs svima!


Hvala,hvala....vidimo sta ce beta reci u utorak,bas sam znatizeljna,eto tvoja mi moze biti neki orjentir npr.
bas se radujem za pfc....nadam se da ce da se nanizu uspesi i dobri rezultati!!

----------


## goga69

Nora poslala sam ti pp,neznam dali si dobila??javi

----------


## Nora

Ne, Gogo...nisam dobila poruku.

----------


## goga69

Neznam zasto,sad sam pogledala ni meni ne stoji u poslate poruke...ok,sto se tice tvoje pripreme sa Dipharelinom i ja sam isto to imala i sve je bilo drugacije nego kad sam ja bila stimulirana prosle god,i meni je isto prvi put sa doniranom,simptomi nam se poklapaju tako da ja verujem da je to to,sto ti od srca zaista zelim,zato ne brigaj i uzivaj(kad bi se to jos i moglo,znam....al pokusaj)!!
kiss

----------


## Nora

Iz tvojih usta (tačnije prstiju ,)) u Božije uši, draga...
Joj, danas me ceo dan proganja preterano piškanje...non-stop mi se ide u toalet, i kad upravo piškim...bojim se da nisam navukla neku urinarnu infekciju ili upalu.
*Opa* odličan rezultat...samo napred!!!

----------


## prag

drage cure sretan Uskrs i da sljedeći sve dočekamo s bebačima u rukama !

----------


## olea77

sretan Uskrs svima.
Cure čestitam na lijepim vijestima.

----------


## goga69

Dobro jutro cure i suborke moje.....sta je to danas sve ste nesto pospane,nikoga jos nema da se oglasi??

imam jedno pitanje,mislim da znam odgovor al sto je sigurno,sigurno!!! posto nikad nisam vadila do sad betu,tj.davala krv zbog bete,pitanje je dali mogu ujutru pre laboratorije piti kafu i tako,verujem da mogu al bolje pitati vas koje imate iskustva??
Hvala vam i lep dan vam zelim!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Mozes piti kavu. Sretno

----------


## glacova

Otorim forum nakon par dana i eto ljepe vijesti! Goga čestitam na ostvarenju snova! 
Svime sretan Uskrs i još više ovakvih vijesti!

----------


## goga69

> Otorim forum nakon par dana i eto ljepe vijesti! Goga čestitam na ostvarenju snova! 
> Svime sretan Uskrs i još više ovakvih vijesti!


Sretan Uskrs i tebi i eto vidis....ne trebas toliko odsustvovati sa foruma,hvala na cestitkama ali vidimo sutra sta kaze ta carobna beta!!!
ljubim te

----------


## kia

Pozdrav,

Evo moji Uskrsni praznici nisu završili veselo  :Sad:  Večeras se počelo ukazivati lagano krvarenje. Odustajem od Utrogestana u nadi da će sve što prije završiti. Poslala sam mail Mirni da vidim kada i kako dalje. Uzet ću si par dana fore za tugovanje, a onda se okrećem novoj nadi - našim smrzlicama.

Zanima me dali neko zna dali su postupci sa smrznutim embrijima manje uspješni ili....

Svima vam od srca želim više sreće.

----------


## goga69

Kia pa koji ti je dan danas...kad trebas betu vaditi,nemoj odmah prekidati sa utrogestanom?!

----------


## kia

> Kia pa koji ti je dan danas...kad trebas betu vaditi,nemoj odmah prekidati sa utrogestanom?!


13 DPT neznam ima li smisla nastaviti. Brljanje je krenulo, test jutros negativan.

----------


## prag

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Evo moji Uskrsni praznici nisu završili veselo  Večeras se počelo ukazivati lagano krvarenje. Odustajem od Utrogestana u nadi da će sve što prije završiti. Poslala sam mail Mirni da vidim kada i kako dalje. Uzet ću si par dana fore za tugovanje, a onda se okrećem novoj nadi - našim smrzlicama.
> 
> Zanima me dali neko zna dali su postupci sa smrznutim embrijima manje uspješni ili....
> 
> Svima vam od srca želim više sreće.


kia, nemoj odustajati, pij utrogestane dok ti se mirna ne javi i bar napravi kućni test..može biti implementacijsko krvarenje..kad si trebala raditi betu? 

FET je manje uspiješan od ET koliko su meni objasnili, valjda zbog procesa smrzavanja-odmrzavanja..
ali nije toliko značajno pa no sikiriki..

----------


## Nora

Au, Kia, baš bezveze... :Sad: 
Mislim da će ti i PFC potvrditi da ne odustaješ od terapije dok ne proveriš Betu hcg iz krvi. Prema tome, sutra ujutru pravac u lab, a do tada koristi utriće...Šaljem veliki zagrljaj!
Što se tiče priče o uspešnosti sa zamrznutim embrijima, meni je dr Sonja rekla da je to savršeno isto kao kad radite iz svežeg ciklusa, čak je naglasila da joj se u poslednje vreme čini da je veća uspešnost iz FET-a. Nema razlike zato što su laboratorijski uslovi, tj. oprema toliko dobra da je učinak odmrzavanja 100%, tj. svi prežive. A sa druge strane za ženu, tj. za par postupak je mnogo jednostavniji. Dodala je da mahom pacijentkinje iz zapadne Evrope preferiraju FET.
Cure, pozdrav....

----------


## mare41

goga, čestitam!!!!!!!
kia, ima dosta forumskih trudnoća iz fet-a, uopće ne brini zbog uspješnosti (kažu da je oko 20%), nego samo hrabro dalje! (trebalo bi ipak sutra izvadit betu, brljavljenje ne mora biti siguran znak).

----------


## kia

Brljanje je stalo tako da ću ipak nastaviti s uterićima dok mi se ne jave iz PFC-a.

Možda će ovo zvućat glupo i ustvari me i sram napisat ali radila sam testić (oni jeftini s interneta) i muž i ja jedini vidimo sjenu na mjestu gdje bi trebala bit druga crtica. E sad mi je stvarno svega dosta, idem popit Normabel ugurat uteriće i na spavanje. Sutra je novi dan.

----------


## Nora

Joj, Kia, koliko god bleda, druga crta je duga crta!!! :Yes: 
Samo ti stavljaj utriće i spavaj...nestrpljivice...iznenadiće tebe Beta hcg, da, da...i za budućeg batu ili seku mani se tih jeftinih testića...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Vaša su me iskustva potaknula na razmišljanje o eventualnom odlasku baš u Prag. Čini se da ipak nćemo dočekati HR IVF prije ljeta pa me zanima koliko se načelno čeka od prvoga maila do odlaska u Prag? Ima li nade da dođemo na red prije kolovoza?
Svima želim i dalje puno puno sreće, a vidim da su rezultati impresivni :Smile:

----------


## prag

kia samo ti nemoj prekidati utriće prije bete, što je sigurno sigurno! no sikiriki, sve će biti uredu!

----------


## milivoj73

kia samo strpljivo...nama su jeftini testići jasno pokazali prvo sjenicu pa sve deblju crticu  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~i za tebe
maslina generacijo :Smile:  od prvog maila do postupka teoretski može biti jako kratko, zavisi od ciklusa...ako mailaš sve skenirane nalaze i odradiš stimulaciju u hr možeš skratiti vrijeme...zapravo sam siguran da do ljeta sigurno ima vremena za dobitni postupak  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kia, crta je crta :Smile: , preporuka je otić napravit betu, dočekat lijepu brojku :Smile: , a ako se brvljavljenje nastavi-strogo mirovati! (ajme što je lijepo pročitati da postoji sjena :Smile: ).
maslina, kažu da je pfc u srpnju na godišnjem, al sobodno im piši, kako ti je milivoj već objasnio.

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,curke,sto je lijepo kad jutro pocne citanjem o sjenama na testicima!Jel se to nesto zaredalo ili se varam????? :Klap:

----------


## đurđa76

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: je ,je ,zaredalo se,proljetni vlakić juri a čini mi se da si i ti uskoro u njemu

----------


## faith79

> Cure pozdrav.Evo danas ujutro mi je napravljena punkcija.Dr.je zadovoljna.Od 10 folikula dobili smo 8 jajnih stanica.Malo odmora i čekam transfer.Prag je prekrasan,vrijeme odlično,snalazimo se već po gradu i sa javnim prijevozom sasvim ok.Šta velite na 8.j.s.ok?Danas navečer krečem sa Utrogestanom i čekam da mi se javi dr.Šaljemo vam pozdrav iz sunčanog Praga!!


tika fantastično...bravo...

----------


## venera3

Joooj curke kako volim vidjeti ovako dobre poruke i predivne vijesti....Goga iskrene čestitke,
Nora,Kia.,Opa....i ostale ako sam nekog izostavila nadam se da isto slijedite Gogu.
OKNP, Sela da bude sa srećom s pripremama i da se isto vratite i obradujete nas sve s rezultatom.
Maro....ma gdje da si nam pozdrav ti i uživaj!

----------


## venera3

Faith vidim  spremaš se na donaciju u 6.mj,ja isto planiram po smrzliće ako Bog da možda isto u 6.mj....možda se potrefimo u isto vrijeme?

----------


## mare41

venera, sreno u lipnju, i svima ostalima, i ja ću vjerojatno opet uskoro, ne znamo još točno.

----------


## faith79

> Faith vidim  spremaš se na donaciju u 6.mj,ja isto planiram po smrzliće ako Bog da možda isto u 6.mj....možda se potrefimo u isto vrijeme?


pa daj bože da se potrefimo, ja krećem 05.06....

----------


## đurđa76

:Shock: cure,došlo mi je rješenje,otišao je muž po njega,ne znam kaj piše,poludit ću od nervoze dok ne vidim
stvarno su brzi,osim ak nekaj ne traže od mene?vi koje ste naknadno trebale obavljat nešta jel su vam slali preporučeno ili su vas kontaktirali telefonom?

----------


## mare41

đurđa, aj ženo pričekaj da ti muž javi :Smile:  pa javi

----------


## venera3

Ma đurđa bit će sve pet sigurno su ti odobrili!
Faith....ja još ne znam točno datum.....vidjet ćemo!

----------


## kia

Stigao moj nalaz bete i ona je 14,89. Danas mi je 14 DPT i mislim da je to puno premalo. Ako ništa drugo drago mi je jer to znači da je barem došlo do implatacije i raste nada za slijedeći postupak.

----------


## đurđa76

ovo se samo meni može dogoditi!!! 40 dana im je trebalo da mi jave da sam predala zahtjev ispisan na starim tiskanicama!!!!!

----------


## mare41

kia, mala je beta, al mislim da će ti dr odgovoriti da nastaviš s terapijom i pričekaš betu preksutra, javi nam šta ti je odgovorila, ona ne voli bete prije 17. dana.
đurđa, pa šta sad? brzo po nove tiskanice? može samo tako proći ili? sve ponovo u zg?

----------


## đurđa76

imam 15 dana rok za dostaviti ponovno ispunjen zahtjev na ispravnoj tiskanici(prije sam nekoliko puta skidala i provjeravala i izgleda da mi se baš provukla neispravna među svom papirologijom),znači da ,ponovo Zagreb i ponovo loviti dr. da mi ponovo ispuni
poludit ću a već sam skoro i kofer spakirala u ovih sat vremena čekanja

----------


## Sela

Uf *Djurdja* bas peh!Da,mijenjale su se negdje 1.2.cini mi se
*Kia* :Love:

----------


## mare41

a no comment za administraciju i birokraciju, bitno je kako papir izgleda, a ne šta na njemu piše, baš svašta.......................al bar ćemo se vidjet opet na kavi...

----------


## đurđa76

jedina razlika je na prvoj stranici zahtjeva imaju dvije male kućice i ne čini mi se neki bitan podatak i zbog toga nije u redu,a šta reći!!! 
to je mogla i žena koja je zahtjev primala vidjeti iodmah me upozoriti a ne da mi oni to pišu nakon 40 dana
sve mi se čini da nećemo ni moći prije 8 mjeseca gore ako odobre

----------


## Lua

"Što se tiče priče o uspešnosti sa zamrznutim embrijima, meni je dr Sonja rekla da je to savršeno isto kao kad radite iz svežeg ciklusa, čak je naglasila da joj se u poslednje vreme čini da je veća uspešnost iz FET-a. Nema razlike zato što su laboratorijski uslovi, tj. oprema toliko dobra da je učinak odmrzavanja 100%, tj. svi prežive. "

Nije baš da je uspješnost 100%,nama npr od 6 smrzlića 3 su preživjela....

Pozdrav cure i želim Vam sretno praško proljeće  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf

evo da se nekome ne desi kao meni,ovo je ispravno

----------


## mare41

đurđa, kad si u ZG da složimo češku kavu?

----------


## đurđa76

> đurđa, kad si u ZG da složimo češku kavu?


ne znam ,moram se posložit,javit ću se svakako

----------


## đurđa76

venera draga,nedavno si pitala za cyclo progynovu,zanima me jesi li uspjela nabaviti ,gdje i po kojoj cijeni ili si dobila zamjenu?

----------


## olea77

durđa,nemam riječi za hzzo!
čekati 40 dana pa tek onda vidjeti da je stari obrazac stvarno zar nisu mogli odmah reagirati i nazvati te ili obavijestiti a nek sada.
Ja bi im osobno odnijela novi zahtjev i zahtjevala da mi odmah izdaju rješenje i sačekala da ga dobijem osobno taj dan jer u 40 dana su iali vremena razmotriti dokumentaciju.
Imam pitanje kada podnosimo novi zahtjev jer onda šaljemo samo otpusno pismo iz bolnice gdje se vidi da nije uspjelo, a
ostalu dokumentaciju ja mislim da ne treba jer je imaju u arhivi?
Jel onda ide nešto brže da odobre ponovo ili se čeka kao i inaće 1-2 mj?

----------


## goga69

Drage moje cure ,prijavljem teta betu ili beturinu 5906.0 :Very Happy: ......jos uvek sam u soku i ne mogu da verujem,cekalicama Praskim zelim isto tako velike ili priblizno toliko velike bete....moze ovde i na blizance da mirise ili????

ljubim vas sve!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## olea77

bravo goga čestitam,mogli bi biti i blizanci!
od srca mi je drago.
ako ti nije teško napiši mi od kojeg ti je puta uspjelo malo sam čitala ali mi se pomješalo.

----------


## goga69

Draga olea77 mogu ti reci da sam imala veliku srecu...iz drugog,s tim sto sam prosle godine radela sa mojim js a sada sa doniranim po preporuci dr.L,sa mnom jedino ne stima sto imam neprohodne jajovode ali sto i dr kaze ipak su godine u pitanju i sa doniranim je mnogo vise uspesnije i ne moras se stimulisati,sto joj daje za pravo jer ko zna koliko bih jos pokusavala da sam uporno pokusavala sa mojim!!!
Drzim ti fige za 10.5

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> durđa,nemam riječi za hzzo!
> čekati 40 dana pa tek onda vidjeti da je stari obrazac stvarno zar nisu mogli odmah reagirati i nazvati te ili obavijestiti a nek sada.
> Ja bi im osobno odnijela novi zahtjev i zahtjevala da mi odmah izdaju rješenje i sačekala da ga dobijem osobno taj dan jer u 40 dana su iali vremena razmotriti dokumentaciju.
> Imam pitanje kada podnosimo novi zahtjev jer onda šaljemo samo otpusno pismo iz bolnice gdje se vidi da nije uspjelo, a
> ostalu dokumentaciju ja mislim da ne treba jer je imaju u arhivi?
> Jel onda ide nešto brže da odobre ponovo ili se čeka kao i inaće 1-2 mj?


 Za FET sam dostavila samo povijest bolesti od PFC i nalaz negativne bete uz zahtjev. Nista drugo, a cekala sam manje vise isto oko 2 mjeseca, jer jedan od konzultanata nije odgovorio, i to bas onaj koji inace uvijek na vrijeme rjesava. Tako su mi rekli. 
Goga69 :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Olea* trebas samo otpusno iz Praga i negativnu betu,ali daj boze da ti nece ni to trebati.Cekamo skupa s tobom 10.05.
*Goga* beta ti visoka do neba!!Jel to 17.dan?Ajme koja sreca pokucala na tvoja vrata!!!
*Djurdja* jako me iznenadilo kad si napisala da ti HZZO pismeno nakon 40 dana javlja o krivoj tiskanici.Nesto tu ne stima.
Jesu li zagubili tvoj telefonski broj?Jesi im ga dala?Npr.moj jesu.Dala sam im broj s prvom molbom,a sad sa ovom, ne, misleci da im ne treba
jer ga imaju u mom "dosjeu".Sipak.Zvali su me na kucni par puta,odmah nakon predaje zahtjeva(jer odmah urgiraju ako sto ne valja ili jos treba
 nadopuniti dokumentaciju ili-uvijek nesto)koji glasi na mog muza i nikad ga ne dajem jer nas osim navecer nema doma,te da nemam "hvataca" 
poziva i nisam isla provjeravati tko me zvao,ne bih znala jos tko zna kako dugo razlog zvanja.
Nadam se da ce ti nova tiskanica ekspeditno proci kroz obradu i zelim sve najbolje!

----------


## Sela

I jos da cestitam Prague Fertility Centru na zahuktaloj uspjesnosti medju nama i neka se trend nastavi(koje li slucajnosti,moja malenkost
ulazi u postupak bas sad :Laughing:  :Cool: )
Treba koristiti svu mogucu naklonost neba.
Cure koje razmisljate kud bi i sto bi,u problemima slicnima nasima,
PFC je rijesenje za vas.Pusa Mirni ako cita. :Heart:

----------


## Nora

Gogo, kakva beta!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Čestitam, draga, od srca!!! :Smile:  Predivno!!! Baš sam srećna zbog tebe!
Nemaš pojma koliko si me sad oraspoložila...
Sela, da, da...ovo je talas pozitivnih beta PFC...uhvatimo ga! :Yes:

----------


## glacova

Goga!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## kia

:Naklon:  Goga  čestitam ovo je beturina, hm nisam u toku ali ima li šanse da su blizanci  :Grin: 

Ja po preporuci Mirne nastavljam sa terapijom i beta ponovno za dva dana. Kaže da se još ništa nezna ali da je moguće da se radi o biokemijskoj trudnoći.

----------


## goga69

Hvala vam drage moje na cestitkama.....sta reci presretna ali jos ne tako svesna sta se desava,sutra idem kod ginekologa i verujem da za nedelju dana pravimo UZ!!!
Sela ,da to je 17dpt ....a sto se blizanaca tice volela bih ali sam naisla da je jedna forumasica imala 8397 19dpt pa ima jedno,tako da to mozda i od dana inplatacije zavisi sto je tako visoka a ja sam stipanje i hvatanje osetila odmah 4dpt....ako je to bilo to!!!
Nora draga kako si mi ti....brojis i ti vec sitno,zelim da podjes mojim stopama!!
Kia mozda je kod tebe bila kasno implantacija....obraduj nas za dva dana!!

----------


## đurđa76

> venera draga,nedavno si pitala za cyclo progynovu,zanima me jesi li uspjela nabaviti ,gdje i po kojoj cijeni ili si dobila zamjenu?


ako netko drugi zna pišite

----------


## olea77

Sela,šta ako menga dođe prije vađenja bete jer moram ipak vaditi betu?
iako su šanse male nadam se.

----------


## olea77

OKNP,da li su ti fet računali kao novi postupak ili?
kako sam ja išla na aid i ako ne uspije podnosim novi zahtjev za ivf (kao i prvi puta) i čekam da odobre.
nadam se da neće odobriti ponovo aid jer mi je ovo treči (prvi preko hzzo) jer stvarno nema više smisla raditi aid već ako ne odobre ivf biće red skupljati euriće i sami platiti jer je ovo gubljenje vremena.
ćestitam svima na lijepim vijestima.

----------


## Nora

*Goga* imaš pp.
*Kia* navijam za duplanje... :Smile:

----------


## prag

> Drage moje cure ,prijavljem teta betu ili beturinu 5906.0......jos uvek sam u soku i ne mogu da verujem,cekalicama Praskim zelim isto tako velike ili priblizno toliko velike bete....moze ovde i na blizance da mirise ili????
> 
> ljubim vas sve!!!!


goga super!!!! garant su blizanci! 
evo link na forumu gdje su cure raspravljale o visini bete..ma garant blizanci http://forum.roda.hr/threads/38395-b...-dvoj%C4%8Deka

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Neznam kako su racunali olea, ali su odobrili. Postupak je potpuno isti kao i prvi put. Inace to o broju postupaka po mom skromnom misljenju nema veze s brojem postupaka u RH, obzirom da se on ne temelji na onoj listi lijekova HZZO za stimulaciju. Nigdje ne pise koliko imas pravo puta pokusati vani.Ionako ce to trajati dok ne pocnu provoditi te postupke kod nas. Pa dok traje iskoristimo to.

----------


## Sela

> Sela,šta ako menga dođe prije vađenja bete jer moram ipak vaditi betu?
> iako su šanse male nadam se.


Betu inace vadis zbog Praga radi njihove evidencije.Ako ces ne daj boze prokrvariti ranije,pisi im,pa ces cuti hoce li ti
ipak traziti betu ili ne.Ali mislim da hoce.A HZZOu negativnom betom dokazujes da su fulali kad su ti odobrili AID,pa je
to koristan papiric.

----------


## venera3

Draga Đurđa oprosti mi zbog odgovora nemam pri ruci uvijek komp. zato ti nisam mogla odgovoriti,sad sam na poslu i uvijek kad sam u prilici zraknem i vidim što ima.
Cyclo progynovu sam nabavila u Hercegovini sestra mi je poslala,da sam barem znala da ti treba sad sam bila u Međugorju za Uskrs ponijela bih ti,vidi ako nemaš gdje budem ja vidjela sa sestrom da ti pošalje busom.Ja već evo ispijam jednu kutijicu pa bih trebala na kontrolu nakon operacije septuma i onda bih opet ispila jednu turu da iniciram mengu pa planirala isto put Praga po smrzliće.

----------


## venera3

Goga čestitam baš mi je drago sretnice,Kia možda ipak bude sve pozitivno nastavi ipak s terapijom ma nikad se ne zna!

----------


## olea77

OKNP,i ja sam vidjela da na riješenju ne piše na koliko puta imamo pravo,ali čini mi se da sam negdje na forumu pročitala da imamo 6 pokušaja a u slučaju da se desi trunoča onda se broji ispočetka.
Netko od vas je pisao da im je praksa odobriti prvo tri inseminacije (ako su kod žena jajovodi prohodni),pa onda tri ivf.
postupci koje smo sami plaćali ne računaju se.

----------


## faith79

goga apsolutno sve čestitke...... :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Naklon: 
i ja se nadam da sam u tom praškom vlakiću punom bete.....

----------


## pretorija

draga goga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cestitke od :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Konkretno znam da je kod donacija neogranicen broj postupaka preko HZZO,bitno je da povjerenstvo odobri,ali
i oni imaju pravo nakon odredjenog perioda i nekoliko neuspjesnih pokusaja reci da lijecenje vise nema smisla i
ne odobriti postupak.Za klasican IVF ne znam,trebalo bi se raspitati da ne ostane info na pretpostavkama,ali
vjerujem da se radi o zakonskih 6 pokusaja sa upotrebom stimulacije.

----------


## đurđa76

eto ako kome zatreba info za Cyclo Progynovu-ima je u ljekarni Dolac,75 kn(kutija sadrži 21 tabletu) i može se kupiti samo uz preporuku liječnika
pozz svima

----------


## venera3

Super Đurđa baš mi je drago znači našla si je!

----------


## đurđa76

da,mislila sam da će biti problem jer kad smo prošle godine pitali nije bilo ni mogućnosti naručivanja,al eto sad ima

----------


## mare41

Evo da onda i ja dodam da Primoluta još ima u ljekarni na Črnomercu.

----------


## đurđa76

češka kava sa pridošlicama u ponedjeljak ili utorak?
ha ,Mare,kaj kažeš?

----------


## mare41

Kažem, super super! Samo javi kad ćeš znati da li pon ili utorak.

----------


## ljiljan79

Bok cure,pratim vas dugo vremena i sve vas lijepo pozdravljam.Da li je netko morao vaditi antimilerov hormon,HZZO traži da to moram uraditi,inače čekam rješenje.

----------


## đurđa76

dobrodošla i kako bi se reklo i još prije otišla!!!!
većina nas ili sve smo radile taj nalaz,pogotovo ko predaje papire za postupak
kakva je tvoja situacija,predala si za Prag pretpostavljam

----------


## mare41

ljiljan, svi smo radili AMH, ako si iz Zagreba-radi VV i Vinogradska, nalaz se čeka do 2 tjedna tako da trbaš to obaviti što prije, a  inače u Splitu se radi  privatno. Mala napomena ako kome zatreba-  i u PFC-u se može izvaditi AMH, košta duplo manje nego u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima,imam pitanje trebam podnijeti hzzo-u zahtjev za refundaciju troškova putovanja.
zanima me jel dovoljno sastaviti dopis i kopirati otpusno pismo?
išli smo autom i moj dragi kada je vozio auto na dečki su bacili  račune od vinjeta i goriva(ostali u autu ja zaboravila izvaditi a nega pitali i on je rekao da mogu jer je mislio da je smeće) tako da sada nemogu ništa od računa priložiti.

----------


## olea77

vozio je auto na pranje.

----------


## ljiljan79

Pozdrav cure,ja sve ok a muž azospermija idemo na donaciju u Pfc,predala sam zahtjev u 12 mjesecu pa nije bio dobro ispunjen pa sve ispočetka pa onda tražili da uradim Hsg,koji sam u 3 mj.uradila i jaako me bolio,kroz jedan jajovod prošla tekučina a kroz drugi nisu vidjeli da je prošla u trbušnu šupljinu ali nisu napisali da je nešto začepljeno radila sam rengenski hsg.Sad čekam odgovor,jučer zovem i kažu mi da izvadim taj hormon i briseve cervixa koje imam.kad se vadi anti milerov hormon bilo koji dan ciklusa ili,negdje sam pročitala da se može vaditi bilo kad.

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=goga69;1876507
Sela ,da to je 17dpt ....a sto se blizanaca tice volela bih ali sam naisla da je jedna forumasica imala 8397 19dpt pa ima jedno,tako da to mozda i od dana inplatacije zavisi sto je tako visoka a ja sam stipanje i hvatanje osetila odmah 4dpt....ako je to bilo[/QUOTE]

Ja sam 17dpt imala betu 8773,4 i bila je jedna bebica.Do UZV mozes samo nagadjati.

----------


## Sela

*Olea* mislim da mozes,jer po defaultu vracaju svotu najjeftinijeg prijevoza na relaciji zag-prg (autobusne karte)bez obzira koliko si ti potrosila i 
cime si putovala.

----------


## olea77

OKNP,kaže da je ispunjavala obrazac za refundaciju troškova.
u rješenju piše da se u roku 15 dana dostavi otpusno pismo u hzzo a područni ured će obračunati troškove.
jel onda šaljem i u hzzo zg i područni ured?

----------


## đurđa76

olea mislim da ti računi baš i ne bi pomogli jer koliko sam shvatila hzzo refundira trošak u visini dvije najjeftinije varijante prijevoza,mislim da se pisalo o 1200-tinjak kuna koliko dođu karte za bus ili vlak ,nisam sigurna,po tome bi ti trebalo biti dovoljno otpusno pismo kao dokaz da ste bili

----------


## Sela

*Olea* iskopiraj si otpusno pismo u par primjeraka i da imas kad ti treba.Cak mislim da ti ne trebas nista
slati HZZOu nakon neuspjesnog(ili uspjesnog postupka) -PFC kontaktira HZZO ovako i onako zbog naplate i moze
obavjestiti HZZo o rezultatu..

----------


## hop

Pozdrav cure, ma htijela bi vas pitati da li je koja od vas nakon stimuliranog ivf-a imala krvarenje tj nije to ko menga, nego mrljanje, spoting, neznam kako da to nazovem, ide mi te svježa te tamna krv kako kada , ali svaki dan i to   mi krenulo dva, tri dana nakon menge i do danas , a danas mi je 19dc, a dobivam mengu od 24-28dc, pa neznam da li je to u redu, ali stalno neprestano je tako malo po malo, stalno imam na gačicam , tako d asada već niosim i uložak, ide mi na živce već, to mi je prvi ciklus nakon stimuliranog?

----------


## venddy

cure pozdrav, prvi sam put na ovoj temi. Do sada sam pokušavala kod nas u RH ali sad ozbiljno razmatram mogućnost odlaska u Prag. Betu sam trebala vaditi u petak ali evo danas na moju žalost stigla M. 
Imam dva pitanja ako slučajno tko zna odgovor: Kakve su forumske statistike trudnoća za nas preko 35 godina starosti u Pragu? Ima li posebna tema refundacije troškova od HZZO-a da malo proučim što mogu i kako tražiti? Zahvaljujem

----------


## milivoj73

forumske statistike kao i svugdje su dosta varljive...uzorak zna biti mali ili nedovoljno reprezentativan...
na našem češkom pdfu je situacija još zamršenija...malo nas je, ima svakojakih podskupina:
donacija js, donacija sjemena, vlastiti materijal, godine parova itd...
generalno govoreći Češka je za nas iz HR "obećana zemlja" radi normalnog zakona, relativne blizine i odličnih stručnjaka...

što se tiče refundacije, cure na ovom pdfu su maherice, samo pitaj...
sretno...

----------


## patuljchica

Venddy. Dobro došla! Ipak, žao mi je da nam se ipak pridružuješ.  :Wink: 
Upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo - to su ti ti troškovi koje pokriva HZZO- mogući su ukoliko je pacjentici potrebno liječenje koje se u RH ne može obavitit. Mišljenje (uputu na liječenje) daje tvoj doktor subspecijalist MPO-a, i preporuča kliniku. Komisija sastavljena od 3 stručnjaka u Zavodu na temelju sve dostavljene med. dokumentacije odlučuje je li uputa opravdana, odnosno da se liječenje ne može provesti u RH. U praksi, to ti znači da trenutno, samo ukoliko ideš na donaciju onda ti HZZO snosi troškove (jer su ovi postupci po našem zakonu dozvoljeni, ali se kod nas ne provode jer nema uvjeta za njihovo provođenje). Cure koje su bile na ovim postupcima bolje će ti objasniti kako to ide... ono što ti je bitno je da se NE REFUNDIRA (osim putnih troškova), već se u stvari PLAĆA postupak. Dakle, moraš imati pozitivno rješenje prije odlaska na postupak (ili biti u žalbenom postupku - mislim da je jedna cura tu situaciju imala, da su joj uvažili žalbu pa naknadno platili trošak), jer ako odeš gore, pa poslije tražiš naknadu troškova - neće ići!
Sretno ti bilo na tvom putu u Prag, i želim ti samo jedan put gore!  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

hmm, nemam neke medicinske potrebe za upućivanje vani osim što sama to želim jer za moje godine (38) oplodnja 3 js stvarno ne nudi maximum. Također ako već nešto zamrzavam radije bih embrije nego stanice a i PGD mi ne bi bila na odmet s obzirom na već jedan spontani i starosnu dob (nalaze kariograma još čekam pa tko zna, možda se i tu što otkrije). Bez obzira na refundaciju čim se odmorim od ove zadnje stimulacije (dotle ću skupljat novce) kontaktirat ću jednu od ovih klinika. Koliko bi mjeseci bilo dovoljno pauzirat za slijedeći stimulirani postupak (sada sam bila na kratkom protokolu, 8 Decapeptyla i 18 Menopura)?

----------


## patuljchica

Na žalost, prema ovome što si napisala, nemaš baš šanse sa HZZO-om... Što se tiče PGD-a, predlažem da sačekaš kariogram, pa svu dokumentaciju pošalješ mailom u Prag, da vide što preporučaju. Nije ni PGD idealno rješenje, pa mislim da nije nešto što se "može probati, onako usput, kad već idemo"... Ako možeš bez toga - budi sretna!  :Smile:  Uglavnom, ne znam za Pronatal, ali PFC odgovara stvarno brzo i temeljito, i iskreno vjerujem da će ti predložiti najbolje rješenje obzirom na tvoju/vašu med. situaciju.
Isto mislim i što se tiče pauze između stimuliranih - pitaj doktoricu u mailu! 
Ništa te ne košta poslat i sada upite, pa kad se odlučite što i kako dalje, da imaš sve informacije.
Sretno!

----------


## ljiljan79

> ljiljan, svi smo radili AMH, ako si iz Zagreba-radi VV i Vinogradska, nalaz se čeka do 2 tjedna tako da trbaš to obaviti što prije, a  inače u Splitu se radi  privatno. Mala napomena ako kome zatreba-  i u PFC-u se može izvaditi AMH, košta duplo manje nego u Vinogradskoj.


mare41 molim te da mi kažeš kada se vadi taj hormon,hvala ti

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ljiljan AMH mozes vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa.

----------


## mare41

ljiljan, krv za AMH možeš vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa, u Vinogradskoj se plaća 270 kn (kažu da je vrlo precizan nalaz)-ne treba se naručivati, a na Vuk Vrhovcu ide na uputnicu (treba se naručiti telefonom)
OKNP, isti timing :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan79

> ljiljan, krv za AMH možeš vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa, u Vinogradskoj se plaća 270 kn (kažu da je vrlo precizan nalaz)-ne treba se naručivati, a na Vuk Vrhovcu ide na uputnicu (treba se naručiti telefonom)
> OKNP, isti timing


hvala puno na vrijednoj informaciji

----------


## chris

Danas mi je 16 dan od AID i prijavljujem jedan veliki -. Nekako sam znala, ali sam se još uvijek nadala. Do sada sam bila 6 puta na utrogestanima i svaki put sam procurila, a ovaj puta još ništa (to me i zeznulo).

----------

